# Du bist herzlich eingeladen in den New World Order!



## Gast_0002 (23. September 2011)

Wir sind die neue Generation der Besserwisser! Wir haben genug von Konsum und nutzloser Spielereien, Werbung, Personalpolitik und gruppenhaftem Schäfchendenken. Wir brauchen kein RTL, kein Krieg und keine Parteien, wir sind eins und keine Fanboygruppe. Geld und Macht stinken uns gewaltig! Wir wollen Frieden stiften, anstatt zu entzweien. Wir respektieren andere Meinungen und wissen das alles subjektiv ist. Wir wollen neue Wege finden für eine bessere Welt, ohne Kapitalismus und Sozialismus. Wir brauchen keine alten, belasteten Begriffe. Wir wollen keine Börse und kein Zins. Wir wollen Menschenliebe und Respekt, und bieten diese Werte auch selbst jedem an! Man redet hier nicht nur davon, man lebt die angebliche Utopie!

Im ernst Leute, wer braucht Krieg und Neid, wenn er Geborgenheit und Respekt haben kann? Die Politik - am Ende, Das Geld System - am Ende, Kriege zur Zeit auf der Welt: 170, Kirche - an Ende, Religionen - im Krieg, Konsum - Trotzdem kein Glücksgefühl, Neue Medien - Mehr Stress, Wettbewerb - Mehr Stress, Werbung - Mangel Denken - Mehr Stress. Kariere - Mehr Stess, Kariere & Familie - Kein Geld, noch mehr Stress. Menschheit - Slave des Geldes. Regierungen - Sklaven der Lobbies.

Wirds nicht mal Zeit ein bisschen umzudenken. Ich weiss, es ist Neblig, aber ich glaub dort vorne eine Bettonwand zu sehen... 



Nachtrag: Ich hab die Startpost etwas abgeändert. Anscheinend glaubt mir sonst niemand das es hier nur um die Werte und Tugenden geht, und sonst um nichts!

NACHTRAG 25.9 : GRUPPE EINGESTAMPFT WEGEN NICHTINTERESSE. Du bist leider nicht mehr eingeladen.


----------



## Icejester (23. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Machst Du mit?


 
Nö. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

Wäre schöner gewesen, wenn du das als sachliches Thema vorgestellt hätte, was sich da genau hinter verbirgt anstatt diesen Thread als Werbeplattform zu nehmen.
Mein Tipp: Überdenke dein Anliegen noch mal und verändere den Startpost, sonst ist der Thread schneller dich als du NWO sagen kannst.


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. September 2011)

Mir gehts nur um die Werte, - die Sache. Ich mach ja nur Werbung für Tugenden, denkst Du das ist schon zu kommerziell?


----------



## GoldenMic (23. September 2011)

Ich denke der Thread ist schneller zu, als du es dir vllt gedacht hast


----------



## Jack ONeill (23. September 2011)

Klingt eher nach ner Sekte, aber naja


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. September 2011)

Sagst Du mir auch noch warum? oder was Ontopic ?  Warum sollte man einen positiven Denkanstoss abwürgen? Ich meine, wundern würde es mich nicht, aber trotzdem..



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Klingt eher nach ner Sekte, aber naja


 Wo denn?


----------



## debalz (23. September 2011)

> Wir sind der echte New World Order!


 ...
also unsere "mitteleuropäische world order" finde ich schon ganz gut - hat ja auch einige düstere und wohl notwendige Jahrtausende gedauert bis es so wurde wie es nun ist. Noch nie waren so viele Menschen satt und frei. Denke um die Sachen besser zu machen die zugegebenermaßen auch heute nicht toll sind, eignet sich die Demokratie doch ganz gut - es sei denn man ist Verfechter von Revolution.   In der "New World Order" müssen auch Regeln aufgestellt werden die zwischen Individuum und Kollektiv eine Balance finden müssen, d.h. eine Art Verfassung..?
[FONT=&quot]Bitte genauere Vorstellungen zu den Rahmenbedingungen einer neuen Weltordnung!! 
[/FONT]


> Wir haben genug von Konsum und nutzloser Spielereien


 -> vlt. das falsche Forum hier


----------



## Arthuriel (23. September 2011)

Hmm, dass Problem besteht eher darin, dass die Forderungen ziemlich allgemein gehalten sind und dass nicht genau erklärt wird, wie das genau umgesetzt werden soll (z.B. das geldlose System und wie das dann mit Handel bzw. Warenverteilung allgemein aussehen soll oder wie die Organisation von Dingen unter anderen Machtstrukturen allgemein aussehen soll (z.B. auf Infrastruktur bezogen)).

Und nicht zu vergessen: Der Faktor Mensch, denn was nützt eine Idee, die in der Theorie vielleicht ganz gut klingt, aber in der Realität überhaupt nicht funktioniert, da die Leute verschiedene Vorstellungen dazu haben und andere Lösungen aus unterschiedlichen Gründen bevorzugen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Mir gehts nur um die Werte, - die Sache. Ich mach ja nur Werbung für Tugenden, denkst Du das ist schon zu kommerziell?


 
Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass wir das Thema diskutieren, aber dann eben nicht als Werbung für eine Gruppe.
Du solltest den Startpost noch mal gründlich überarbeiten:

- Was versteht man genau darunter?
- Wie kann man das System finanzieren?
- Was ist mit Privatvermögen?
- Was ist mit privat geführten Firmen?
- Wie will man das Machtstreben/Besitzstreben kontrollieren?


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. September 2011)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich weiss, das ist sehr komplex. Du hast recht das heute weniger Hungern als jemals zuvor (in %). Das hat aber damit zu tun das heute Geld gedruckt wird, wie es den Nationalbanken gerade in den Kram passt. Dazu die Börse, die nur Launen und Ängste abbildet aber kein Spiegel der Realwirtschaft ist. An sich essen heute mehr, auf "Pump".

Es geht mir nicht um eine Revolution in der äusseren Welt. Unsere Gesetze und Moralvorstellungen sind hoch, werden jedoch nicht gelebt. Erst müssen wir mal im Kopf anfangen. Dann kann das Bild in die reale Welt getragen werden. Vor dem Kopf kommt aber auch noch das Herz. 

Es geht darum, wieder gerne zu geben, zu verzichten, zu vergeben. Weil die Leute das schöne Gefühl nicht mehr kennen, das damit verbunden ist. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass wir das Thema diskutieren, aber dann eben nicht als Werbung für eine Gruppe.
> Du solltest den Startpost noch mal gründlich überarbeiten:
> 
> - Was versteht man genau darunter?
> ...


 
Du hast natürlich recht. Aber so weit will ich nicht gehen. Wenn der Mensch seine Mitmenschen so behandelt, wie er selbst behandelt werden will, könnte man evt. auch 50% der Gesetze verzichten. Das ist eine neue Art der Eigenverantwortung. Das System ist gar nicht so relevant, wenn wir moralisch einwandfrei handeln lernen. Naja, ausser ein Zinsystem das die ganze Welt in den Ruin treibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich weiss, das ist sehr komplex. Du hast recht das heute weniger Hungern als jemals zuvor (in %). Das hat aber damit zu tun das heute Geld gedruckt wird, wie es den Nationalbanken gerade in den Kram passt. Dazu die Börse, die nur Launen und Ängste abbildet aber kein Spiegel der Realwirtschaft ist. An sich essen heute mehr, auf "Pump".



Das Dilemma ist der Wirtschaft ist ja, dass rund 41 Billionen Euro in Warenwerten existieren, dem gegenüber stehen aber 400 Billionen Euro als virtuelles Geld.
Das passt nicht zusammen, die Schere ist da zu weit auseinander gegangen.



cushycrux schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um eine Revolution in der äusseren Welt. Unsere Gesetze und Moralvorstellungen sind hoch, werden jedoch nicht gelebt. Erst müssen wir mal im Kopf anfangen. Dann kann das Bild in die reale Welt getragen werden. Vor dem Kopf kommt aber auch noch das Herz.



Das kriegst du aber nicht in die Menschen rein. Solange es Bestrebungen gibt reicht und mächtig zu werden, wird das System nicht funktionieren, außer du unterdrückst diese Bestreben und wozu Unterdrückung führt, ist ja allgemein bekannt.



cushycrux schrieb:


> Es geht darum, wieder gerne zu geben, zu verzichten, zu vergeben. Weil die Leute das schöne Gefühl nicht mehr kennen, das damit verbunden ist.


 
Verzichten auf was?
Auf den Wohlstand?
Auf Besitz?
Auf Wissen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. September 2011)

Klingt nach einer Jugendbewegung aus den 1960-1970'gern ... diese nannten sich *Hippies*!


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Klingt nach einer Jugendbewegung aus den 1960-1970'gern ... diese nannten sich *Hippies*!


 
Stimmt natürlich 

Ich meine übrigens den Verzicht mehr Besitzen zu müssen als Dein gegenüber quantenslipstream. Die Komplexe des Mangeldenkens zu überwinden. Ich bin schliesslich selber im Kapitalistischsten Land der Welt geboren und kann trotzdem Kritisch sein, right?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist der Wirtschaft ist ja, dass rund 41 Billionen Euro in Warenwerten existieren, dem gegenüber stehen aber 400 Billionen Euro als virtuelles Geld.
> Das passt nicht zusammen, die Schere ist da zu weit auseinander gegangen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube übrigens nicht das die Leute reich und mächtig sein wollen. Sie wollen Geborgenheit und geliebt werden. Der plöde Kapitalismus lügt die Leute aber an, Sie könnten über Besitz den Zustand des Glückes erreichen. Oder macht ein I7 2600k glücklicher als ein Q6600?


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Ich meine übrigens den Verzicht mehr Besitzen zu müssen als Dein gegenüber quantenslipstream. Die Komplexe des Mangeldenkens zu überwinden. Ich bin schliesslich selber im Kapitalistischsten Land der Welt geboren und kann trotzdem Kritisch sein, right?


 
Willst du mir unterstellen, das ich ein materialistisches Denken habe?  Das solltest du mal lieber sein lassen ... könnte nach hinten los gehen! 

PS: Hm ich bin in einem sozialistischem System geboren, habe dort 15 Jahre gelebt und das Gleiche hab ich (bis auf die Geburt ) im Kapitalismus gemacht. Kann ich nun kritischer sein, da ich ja zwei Systeme kenne?

Du kannst sein was du willst kritisch, esoterisch, fiktionistisch ... mir egal, denn die Gedanken sind frei!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Ich meine übrigens den Verzicht mehr Besitzen zu müssen als Dein gegenüber quantenslipstream. Die Komplexe des Mangeldenkens zu überwinden. Ich bin schliesslich selber im Kapitalistischsten Land der Welt geboren und kann trotzdem Kritisch sein, right?


 
Aber du hast kein Konzept wie das umzusetzen ist.
Das ist ja immer das Hauptproblem, auch von den Leuten, die gegen den Kapitalismus sind, bzw. in der aktuellen Form.
Sie alle haben kein Konzept, wie man es denn besser machen könnte ohne die Rechte des Menschen einzuschränken.

Wenn du keinen Sozialismus willst, das aktuelle System aber nicht gut findest, wie willst du jedoch verhindern, dass das Kapital um den Globus wandert?
Wie willst du verhindern, dass der normale Bürger sein Geld zur Bank bringt und diese Bank dann das Geld investiert um dir den Zinsgewinn zu sichern, den sie versprochen haben?
Anders gesagt, wie willst du Leute überreden ihr Geld zu investieren, wenn sie dafür nichts bekommen (keine Zinsen)?
Ich schleppe mein verdientes Geld doch nur deswegen auf die Bank, weil die mit sagt, dass ich dafür 2,5% Zinsen bekommen, wenn ich es zu ihnen bringe.
Sonst kann ich es gleich unterm Kopfkissen lassen und dabei zusehen, wie es weniger wert ist, weil die Inflation steigt.


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Willst du mir unterstellen, das ich ein materialistisches Denken habe?  Das solltest du mal lieber sein lassen ... könnte nach hinten los gehen!
> 
> PS: Hm ich bin in einem sozialistischem System geboren, habe dort 15 Jahre gelebt und das Gleiche hab ich (bis auf die Geburt ) im Kapitalismus gemacht. Kann ich nun kritischer sein, da ich ja zwei Systeme kenne?
> 
> Du kannst sein was du willst kritisch, esoterisch, fiktionistisch ... mir egal, denn die Gedanken sind frei!



Will ich natürlich nicht!  Aber ich bin doch selber ein bisschen materialistisch. Benchen macht Spass. Ich könnte aber mit dem Wissen gutes zu tun, darauf verzichten. Ansonsten unterschreib ich Dein Post! Du ich wissen ja: "Die Logik ist der Anfang aller Weisheiten, aber nicht deren Ende."


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. September 2011)

Ein wahres Zitat einer erdachten Figur ... daran können sich manche reale Menschen ein Beispiel nehmen!


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber du hast kein Konzept wie das umzusetzen ist.
> Das ist ja immer das Hauptproblem, auch von den Leuten, die gegen den Kapitalismus sind, bzw. in der aktuellen Form.
> Sie alle haben kein Konzept, wie man es denn besser machen könnte ohne die Rechte des Menschen einzuschränken.
> 
> ...




Ich denke schon lange über eine Möglichkeit nach das Geld verschinden zu lassen. Das ist mir aber zu komplex, hier eine schnelle Antwort hinzuposten. Früher waren ja die Grundversorger wie Post, Bahn etc. auch Staatlich. Da könnte man auch Gewinn fahren und den Leuten dann etwas weniger Steuern abverlangen usw. Wie gesagt, erst muss was im Herzen der Menschen gehen, vorher muss man gar nicht über eine Lösung nachdenken. Der Staat könnte ja mal die Werbung der Riesen besteuern, wär auch mal was.

Die Bank zahlt Zins, aber verlangt für die Verwaltung Deines Geldes viel mehr als zu Zins bekommst (es sei denn Du bist reich.) Ich meine aber eigentlich nicht den Zins, sondern der, der der Staat der Staatsbank bezahlt. das ist unlogisch und selbst vernichtend bis ins Innerste. Ausserdem vermehrt sich das Geld schon von selber wenn Du und ich uns 100€ schulden. Das macht absolut kein Sinn.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ein wahres Zitat einer erdachten Figur ... daran können sich manche reale Menschen ein Beispiel nehmen!



Mein Traum für die Menschheit wäre ja das Niveau der Organier: Organier


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. September 2011)

Wie willst du  6,93 Milliarden Menschen ... umkrempeln? Ist ja bei dir noch nicht mal selbst gelungen! 

PS: Könntest du das Doppelposten unterlassen!


----------



## Gast_0002 (23. September 2011)

Wiso denkst Du das mir nicht gelungen wäre? Ich verzichte sofort auf 50% Luxus, keine Frage. Und nein, ich bin weder finanziell arm noch reich. Welches Doppelposten? Du meinst zitieren?


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. September 2011)

Nein ich meine dein ständiges Posten in kurzer Folge ... falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, unten rechts in deinen Postings gibt es einen Bearbeiten-Button der ist sogar nutzbar! 

Sofort hm ... dann schick die Hälfte deines Eigentums sofort zur Wohlfahrt und spende die Hälfte deines Einkommens einer Organisation die sich für Obdachlose einsetzt, nur das würde mich überzeugen das du anders tickst und das selbst befolgst was du verändern willst! 

Ich bediene mich mal eines Beispieles der Geschichte von Menschen mit hervorragenden Ideen -> ich erinnere an Maximilien de Robespierre, der am Anfang der franz. Revolution gegen die Todesstrafe war, aber im Nachhinein diese  sogar am schärfsten verteidigte und 1000'de durch das Fallbeil hinrichten lassen  hat. Soviel zu Menschen mit Ideen und ihren eigenen befolgen dieser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Ich denke schon lange über eine Möglichkeit nach das Geld verschinden zu lassen. Das ist mir aber zu komplex, hier eine schnelle Antwort hinzuposten.


 
Dann mach ich das mal und stelle ein Modell vor, das völlig ohne Geld auskommt. 

- Die Leute arbeiten für lau, niemand verdient mehr was.
- Dafür kosten Waren- und Dienstleistungen nichts mehr.
- Banken braucht man dann nicht mehr. 
- Eine Inflation gibts nicht mehr, da es ja keine Kosten mehr gibt.
- Es besteht die Pflicht zu Arbeiten (Schlaraffenland gibts nicht )
- Es besteht ein Recht auf Besitz für den Grundbedarf (Haus/Wohnung, Nahrungsmittel, Energie, Bildung).
- Luxusgüter können hergestellt werden, aber es gibt keinen Anspruch darauf, solche Dinge werden verlost (wie den Ferrari).
- Das Ziel der Gesellschaft ist Ausgeglichenheit zwischen Ertrag, Bedarf und die Nachhaltigkeit.


----------



## Memphys (23. September 2011)

Dabei würden die Menschen nicht mitspielen, dafür sind sie viel zu egoistisch und berechnend (ich offen gestanden auch), denn einige wollen immer noch gleicher sein. Und solange man die errinerungen an den Kapitalismus nicht vollständig auslöschen kann wird es auch immernoch Schwarzarbeit und eine "Schwarzwährung" geben (davon würd ich ausgehen). Und damit haben wir uns dann auch keinen Gefallen getan, denk ich.


----------



## Crenshaw (23. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Wir haben genug von nutzloser Spielereien



Also ich mag Minecraft 

Aber ich finde das ganze klingt wirklich ein wenig... naja


----------



## thysol (25. September 2011)

Ich bin mal ganz ehrlich, mann kann nicht einfach so sagen, Krieg und Kapitalismus sind böse. Krieg und Kapitalismus sind was vollkommen natürliches. Ohne den Krieg müssten sich Leute unterjochen lassen und weiss sonst was. Hätten die Allierten etwa Hitler seine Eroberungszüge weiter machen lassen nur um den Frieden zu waren? 

Und der Kapitalismus hat in meinen Augen mehr gute als schlechte Seiten. Durch den Kapitalismus konkurieren die Leute und wollen mehr haben und arbeiten entsprechend dafür, dadurch ist der Technische Fortschritt rasant. Ausserdem würden viele kluge Köpfe nicht mehr so hart arbeiten wenn sie dafür nicht mehr entsprechend belohnt würden. Der Kapitalismus ist was essentielles am Menschen, wir wären eine ziemlich erbärmliche spezies wenn wir nur moralaposteln wären. Wer würde sich schon den Rücken krumm arbeiten wenn nichts für ihn dabei herausspringt? Durch den Kapitalismus entsteht viel ungerechtigkeit, aber das heutige System kann nicht ohne den Kapitalismus funktionieren.

Denkt mal drüber nach, habt ihr schon mal jemanden in einer Prüfung abgeschrieben? Habt ihr schonmal jemandem aus taktischen Gründen angelogen? Jemand der kleines verbricht, würde auch grösseres Verbrechen. Also hackt mal nicht soviel auf die Politiker rum, die sind Menschen, genauso wie ihr. Und die meisten von uns würden bestimmt keinen besseren Job machen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (25. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Ich denke schon lange über eine Möglichkeit nach das Geld verschinden zu lassen. Das ist mir aber zu komplex, hier eine schnelle Antwort hinzuposten. Früher waren ja die Grundversorger wie Post, Bahn etc. auch Staatlich. Da könnte man auch Gewinn fahren und den Leuten dann etwas weniger Steuern abverlangen usw. Wie gesagt, erst muss was im Herzen der Menschen gehen, vorher muss man gar nicht über eine Lösung nachdenken. Der Staat könnte ja mal die Werbung der Riesen besteuern, wär auch mal was.



Staatliche Unternehmen sollen Kostendeckend agieren, nicht Gewinnfördernd. Und dass der Staat in so einem Fall tatsächlich auf Steuereinnahmen verzichten würde, glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht. 

Steuerentlastungen sind ein politisches Trendwort, welches immer genau dann eingesetzt wird, wenn die eigenen Umfragewerte am absinken sind oder es eine Wahl zu gewinnen gilt. 



> Die Bank zahlt Zins, aber verlangt für die Verwaltung Deines Geldes viel mehr als zu Zins bekommst (es sei denn Du bist reich.)


Wäre mir jetzt neu, dass Reiche mehr Zinsen erhalten (in Prozentpunkten). Gibt es dafür Belege? 
AFAIK bekommen "Reiche" eher weniger Zinsen, da sie ihr Geld oft über Offshore Konten verwalten bei denen andere Dinge wichtiger sind als ein saftiger Zinssatz. 
*



			Ich meine aber eigentlich nicht den Zins, sondern der, der der Staat der Staatsbank bezahlt. das ist unlogisch und selbst vernichtend bis ins Innerste.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Ausserdem vermehrt sich das Geld schon von selber wenn Du und ich uns 100€ schulden. Das macht absolut kein Sinn.


Meinst du die Zinsen, die der Staat bei Selbstverschuldung an die jeweilige Nationalbank zahlt? 
Beispielsweise der deutsche Staat an die Deutsche Bank, wenn er sich dort Geld leiht? 

Das hat mit selbstzerstörerisch recht wenig zu tun. Ist wohl eher noch ein Schutzmechanismus. Müssten die Banken prinzipiell Zinsfrei an den Staat Geld verleihen, würde der Staat garnichts anderes mehr machen als überall Geld zu leihen. Das wäre wirklich selbstzerstörerisch. 

Evtl. beziehst du dich aber auch auf Schatzbriefe/Anleihen. Schwer zu sagen, da du dich etwas schwammig ausdrückst. 

BTW: Wo vermehrt sich denn das Geld von selber, wenn sich zwei Personen zinsfrei Geld schulden? Kannst du das mal erklären?



cushycrux schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich
> 
> Ich meine übrigens den Verzicht mehr Besitzen zu müssen als Dein gegenüber quantenslipstream. Die Komplexe des Mangeldenkens zu überwinden. *Ich bin schliesslich selber im Kapitalistischsten Land der Welt geboren* und kann trotzdem Kritisch sein, right?



Ich denke du bist Schweizer. 

Nur weil die Schweiz einmal als einer der größten Finanzumschlägeplätze galt (mitlerweile stark rückläufig, dank Frankenstärkung und der feigen Regierung, die dem Druck der EU/USA nachgegeben hat und damit ihr wertvollstes Gut quasi beerdigte), ist es ganz sicher nicht das kapitalistischste aller Länder dieser Erde. 

Dagegen spricht schon der übermäßige Stellenwert, den SP und SVP vielerorts einnimmt. Dazu kommt noch, dass die CVP auch nicht gerade als Freunde der freien Marktwirtschaft bekannt sind und die FDP auch stark am umsortieren ist. 

Die Art der Preisbildung in der Landwirtschaft war lange Zeit sogar vollends anti-kapitalistisch (de fakto Planwirtschaft).


----------



## INU.ID (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> - Luxusgüter können hergestellt werden, aber es gibt keinen Anspruch darauf, solche Dinge werden verlost (wie den Ferrari).


 Aber dann wäre da immer noch der Neid. Daher besser überhaupt keine "Luxusgüter". Wozu auch? Die (dann automatisch/zwangsläufig optimierte) Produktion einer "Güteklasse" würde einen absolut ausreichenden Luxus für alle ermöglichen, mehr ist auch nicht erforderlich.

Luxus geht immer (!) nur auf Kosten der Anderen. Der Chef einer Firma zb. kann nur dann mehr als alle anderen dieser Firma verdienen, wenn diese dafür weniger verdienen. Beispiel: Bei einem fest vorgegebenen "Etat" (Rohstoffe) kann also entweder für alle eine Güteklasse produziert werden (zb. ein 50" TV), oder man erhöht für zb. 10% der Güter die "Qualität" (stellt zb. 70" TVs her), muß dafür aber bei 90% Einsparungen vornehmen (zb. gibts dann nur noch 40" TVs für den Rest).

Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht sinnvoll. Kein Mensch sollte wertvoller sein als ein anderer. Warum auch?

Ein System ohne das "klassische Geld" zum laufen zu bekommen ist das geringste/kein Problem, zumal sich viele Probleme (gerade bezüglich Fortschritt) mit der Abschaffung von Geld in Rauch auflösen würden. Ohne Geld, wenn alle gezungenermaßen an einem (Entwicklungs-)Strang ziehen würden, wären wir heute schon 100 Jahre weiter. Das liebe Geld ist zb. auch der Grund warum nach 100 Jahren noch immer Fahrzeuge entwickelt werden die ~85% ihrer Energie dafür aufwenden Wärme zu erzeugen, die wieder Unkosten erzeugt weil man sie mühevoll (Kühlsystem) und vor allem sinnlos an die Umwelt abführen muß.

We feed the World, Earthlings, Die Spritfresser - Warum sparsame Autos  keine Chance haben usw, es gibt so viele Dokus die im Kern alle auf die  gleichen Unzulänglichkeiten hinweisen (warum es ist wie es ist)...

Eine "Menschheit/Gesellschaft" die es ermöglicht/duldet/fördert/fordert das jemand mit seinen ~90 Kilo mit einem 2500 Kilo 1000PS Auto (dessen Herstellung schon abartig viele begrenzte Rohstoffe vernichtet hat) über die Straße fegt, dabei ~90% der ebenfalls begrenzten zum Antrieb notwendigen Rohstoffe sinnlos in Wärme umwandelt, während zb. gar nicht so weit weg Tag für Tag Kinder einen Hungertod sterben (und alleine dieses eine 1000PS-Fahrzeug eine Menge an Rohstoffen/Geld vernichtet womit man dutzende über Jahre ernähren könnte), eine solche Menscheit/Gesellschaft ist noch so weit von einer längst fälligen "Änderung/Aktualisierung" entfernt wie der Affe im Urwald vom Fliegen.


----------



## OctoCore (25. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Oder macht ein I7 2600k glücklicher als ein Q6600?


 
Oh ja! 

Außerdem ist das keine Frage von Besitz oder Wert, sondern des Nutzens.
Von daher ist der euer allgemeiner Wischiwaschi-Ansatz, alles über einen Kamm zu scheren, schon mal völlig für die Füße.


----------



## Gast_0002 (25. September 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Staatliche Unternehmen sollen Kostendeckend agieren, nicht Gewinnfördernd. Und dass der Staat in so einem Fall tatsächlich auf Steuereinnahmen verzichten würde, glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.
> 
> Steuerentlastungen sind ein politisches Trendwort, welches immer genau dann eingesetzt wird, wenn die eigenen Umfragewerte am absinken sind oder es eine Wahl zu gewinnen gilt.
> 
> ...




Sorry, aber Du bist komplett Unfähig irgend etwas zu verstehen von dem Ich schreibe, programiert wie ein ein Bot. Du verteidigst das Schlechte, mehr nicht. Dann drehst Du mir die Wort in Mund um usw. Lass es sein. Leb so weiter, mit Deinen Mitmenschen und Du wirst Die Mauer schon bald selber sehen.

Ich hab gesagt, die Leute müssten als erstes seine Mitmenschen so benadeln, wie sie es selbst wünschen behandelt zu werden. Damit wären 80% Deiner Post beantwortet. Der mit dem, ich schulde Dir und Du mir 100€ war nach natürlich ein Beispiel mit Zins, so wie es jetzt läuft. Und das ist total unlogisch. Ich geb Dir einen Sack Reis, ich Dir einen. Und in einem Jahr haben wir 20% mehr. "Bestimmt" 

Der Kapitalismus richtet sich an das schlechteste im Menschen, seine Gier. Wer das nicht verstehen will, soll weitermachen, ihr werdet schon noch erwachen. Spätestens wenn wir nur noch Asiaten im Mac bedienen. Reichtum ind Lebensqualität hat NULL mit Besitz zu tun. Wir sind hier in der Schweiz die angeblich Reichste Nation, aber Weltmeister im Selbstmorden. Erklärt mir das mal einer?! Ich dachte Geld macht glücklich?

Ich bin am Ende mit Argumentieren, wer seine Postion schon vor dem Lesen besetzt, wird eh nichts neues lernen wollen. GRUPPE EINGESTAMPFT.

Bezeichne mich doch gleich als Gutmensch  Du meist also, es ist gut und gesund Sklave des Geldes zu sein? Echt Supi!  Ich seh schon.....ich denke es ist wohl besser ich lass den Versuch zu argumentieren. Sonst wirds noch hässlich, weil alles Gute ist eh nur "wischiwaschi" und für Weicheier! JEP!  

Teilen, vergeben, lieben - wer braucht schon so ein Scheiss wenn er Krieg, Rache und Verderben haben kann! Ich versteh euch ja sooooo gut!


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2011)

Wow... Jetzt isses schon nen Tripplepost ...

Und wenn du sagst, dass du nichts mit einer Sekte zu tun hast: Nennen wir es halt Religion, das hören die Anhänger lieber .


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Hm also Geld, mit dem man auch sehr viel Gutes machen kann, soll an allem Schuld sein? Wenn wir es abschaffen wird der Mensch ein gütiges Wesen ohne Egoismus, ohne Gier etc.?




Man muss natürlich erstmal alle liquidieren die anderer Meinung sind und  eine riesige Planwirtschaft einrichten (was ist Luxus, was hat einen  Sinn, wer produziert was und wieviel?), dann gibt es Frieden. Das übliche Vorgehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

> Wow... Jetzt isses schon nen Tripplepost ...


 
Und das Forum wird dir vergeben, die vergeben für so etwas gerne Bonusmeilen.

Ich würde es trotzdem eher als Sekte bezeichnen. Ich will aber von niemanden die Lieder singen, auch will ich nicht jeden lieben und auch verzeihen. Wer überwacht denn den oder die Wächter?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber dann wäre da immer noch der Neid. Daher besser überhaupt keine "Luxusgüter". Wozu auch? Die (dann automatisch/zwangsläufig optimierte) Produktion einer "Güteklasse" würde einen absolut ausreichenden Luxus für alle ermöglichen, mehr ist auch nicht erforderlich.



Jop, aber du kannst nicht Bekleidungsketten wie Dior, Gucci, Prada und so dicht machen und nur noch ein Einheitsauto produzieren, dazu Einheitsklamotten und Einheitsbier. 
Klar, man könnte von allem so viel herstellen, dass es eben kein Luxus mehr ist, ist auch möglich.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Luxus geht immer (!) nur auf Kosten der Anderen. Der Chef einer Firma zb. kann nur dann mehr als alle anderen dieser Firma verdienen, wenn diese dafür weniger verdienen. Beispiel: Bei einem fest vorgegebenen "Etat" (Rohstoffe) kann also entweder für alle eine Güteklasse produziert werden (zb. ein 50" TV), oder man erhöht für zb. 10% der Güter die "Qualität" (stellt zb. 70" TVs her), muß dafür aber bei 90% Einsparungen vornehmen (zb. gibts dann nur noch 40" TVs für den Rest).



Es gibt ja keine Kosten mehr, es spielt also keine Rolle ob ein hochwertiger Fernseher oder Auto produziert wird oder ein billiger Fernseher oder Auto, alles kostet nichts mehr, niemand verdient mehr daran, also gibts auch keinen individuellen Reichtum mehr. Niemand, der mehr eine Yacht hat und der andere nicht.
Klar können immer noch Yachten gebaut werden (es gibt ja in dem System eine Arbeitspflicht), aber sie werden eben verlost und wer sagt denn, dass die Dinge dann jemanden besitzen?
Sie können genutzt werden, mehr nicht, die Yacht wird dann wieder verlost und dann noch mal, usw.
Die Grundbedürfnisse werden gestillt, darauf wird es einen Anspruch geben, rechtsverbindlich, alles andere nicht.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht sinnvoll. Kein Mensch sollte wertvoller sein als ein anderer. Warum auch?



Ist er in dem System doch auch nicht, alles sind gleich, egal was sie für Berufe ausüben, niemand kann mehr besitzen als der andere, denn die Grundbedürfnisse sind immer gesichert, alles andere wird verlost. 
Für Urlaub kann man sich eintragen und bekommt ihn dann zugewiesen.
Ebenso für das eigenen Haus, das natürlich nicht größer ist als das der anderen, es ist dem angepasst, was man hat, also an Familie, denn ein 3 Personen Haushalt muss nicht in 200m² wohnen.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ein System ohne das "klassische Geld" zum laufen zu bekommen ist das geringste/kein Problem, zumal sich viele Probleme (gerade bezüglich Fortschritt) mit der Abschaffung von Geld in Rauch auflösen würden. Ohne Geld, wenn alle gezungenermaßen an einem (Entwicklungs-)Strang ziehen würden, wären wir heute schon 100 Jahre weiter. Das liebe Geld ist zb. auch der Grund warum nach 100 Jahren noch immer Fahrzeuge entwickelt werden die ~85% ihrer Energie dafür aufwenden Wärme zu erzeugen, die wieder Unkosten erzeugt weil man sie mühevoll (Kühlsystem) und vor allem sinnlos an die Umwelt abführen muß.



Nö, denn du müsstest das Geld von heute auf Morgen abschaffen und es eben ersetzen, denn niemand arbeitet gratis, das ist ja der Haken an dem System, der Star Trek Kram funktioniert nur im Film, in der Realität nicht, oder denkst du echt, dass auch nur ein Millionär seine gesellschaftliche Stellung und Macht aufgibt und auf einer Stufe mit einem Bäcker gestellt wird?
Oder die Autoindustrie, die plötzlich nachhaltig entwickeln muss (Spritfresser gibts bei mir eh nicht mehr, Individualverkehr ist Geschichte, alles ist auf Effizienz ausgelegt)?
Oder gar die Banken, die ja in meinem System überflüssig sind?
Was die Banken für Macht haben, sieht man ja heute, ohne sie entscheidet sich nichts, sie alleine bestimmen, welcher Politiker wo agieren darf, Merkel und Co. sind die Marionetten der Bankenlobby.


----------



## Icejester (25. September 2011)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Aber dann wäre da immer noch der Neid. Daher besser überhaupt keine "Luxusgüter". Wozu auch? Die (dann automatisch/zwangsläufig optimierte) Produktion einer "Güteklasse" würde einen absolut ausreichenden Luxus für alle ermöglichen, mehr ist auch nicht erforderlich.


 
Du brauchst Luxusgüter als Motivator. Gäbe es für alle nur Einheitsware, würde sich niemand anstrengen, mehr zu erreichen, sondern nur tatenlos in der Ecke sitzen. Das würde unseren Fortschritt in allen Beziehungen sofort stagnieren lassen. In der Folge wären wir auch nicht mehr in der Lage, Antworten auf größere Probleme zu finden, die wir nur durch technologischen und wirtschaftlichen Fortschritt lösen können.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist er in dem System doch auch nicht,  alles sind gleich, egal was sie für Berufe ausüben, niemand kann mehr  besitzen als der andere, denn die Grundbedürfnisse sind immer gesichert,  alles andere wird verlost.
> Für Urlaub kann man sich eintragen und bekommt ihn dann zugewiesen.
> Ebenso  für das eigenen Haus, das natürlich nicht größer ist als das der  anderen, es ist dem angepasst, was man hat, also an Familie, denn ein 3  Personen Haushalt muss nicht in 200m² wohnen.



Das klingt wie die Hölle auf Erden. Oder wie Nordkorea. Aber das ist ja ziemlich dasselbe; sozusagen der feuchte Traum eines jeden Anhängers totalitärer Systeme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Du brauchst Luxusgüter als Motivator. Gäbe es für alle nur Einheitsware, würde sich niemand anstrengen, mehr zu erreichen, sondern nur tatenlos in der Ecke sitzen.


 
Tatenlos in der Ecke geht ja nicht, es besteht ja eine Arbeitspflicht. 
Und du musst die Leute belohnen, es geht über das Belohnungssystem, also das gleiche System, mit denen man Tiere abrichtet. 
Baust du Yachten, hast du Hotelanlagen auf Hawaii oder so und bietest Ferraris an, arbeiten sie, denn nur dann kommen sie in den Lostopf und können die Nutzungsrechte gewinnen.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

> Für Urlaub kann man sich eintragen und bekommt ihn dann zugewiesen.


Aber entscheiden wohin ich in Urlaub fahre darf ich schon, oder? Oder wird der Urlaubsort auch ausgelost? 





> Ist er in dem System doch auch nicht, alles sind gleich, egal was sie  für Berufe ausüben, niemand kann mehr besitzen als der andere, denn die  Grundbedürfnisse sind immer gesichert, alles andere wird verlost.


Dann will ich aber meine Lose selber ziehen.


----------



## Icejester (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tatenlos in der Ecke geht ja nicht, es besteht ja eine Arbeitspflicht.



Gab's in der DDR auch. Aber wenn da nennenswerte Teile der Bevölkerung wirklich gearbeitet hätten, wäre das Ganze nicht über die völlig ineffiziente und defizitäre Wirtschaft gefallen.



> Und du musst die Leute belohnen, es geht über das Belohnungssystem, also das gleiche System, mit denen man Tiere abrichtet.
> Baust du Yachten, hast du Hotelanlagen auf Hawaii oder so und bietest Ferraris an, arbeiten sie, denn nur dann kommen sie in den Lostopf und können die Nutzungsrechte gewinnen.


 
Ah ja. Da werden Menschen dann also auf eine Stufe mit Tieren gestellt. Freie Entscheidungen gibt's wohl auch nicht mehr. Und wenn ich was zugelost kriege, ohne wirklich entscheiden zu können, bin ich wenigstens raus. Dann verzichte ich lieber.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

> Aber entscheiden wohin ich in Urlaub fahre darf ich schon, oder? Oder wird der Urlaubsort auch ausgelost?


Das würde natürlich ausgelost werden, du könntest entscheiden ob du 2 Wochen oder 14 Tage bleiben darfst.



> Und du musst die Leute belohnen, es geht über das Belohnungssystem


Orden und Ehrenzeichen die man an den Kadaver genagelt bekäme? Oder man bekäme Bananen ( die wären zwar Grün und in den Niederlanden würde man die Gurken nennen )


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Ich sehe schon einen Boom in der Bauwirtschaft, weil wieder Lager gebaut  werden müssen. Und eine Entlastung für Bibliotheken weil  kapitalistische entartete Bücher verbrannt werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Gab's in der DDR auch. Aber wenn da nennenswerte Teile der Bevölkerung wirklich gearbeitet hätten, wäre das Ganze nicht über die völlig ineffiziente und defizitäre Wirtschaft gefallen.



Was sind denn das für Weisheiten  , wenn in der DDR einer nicht gearbeitet hat, weil kein Bock, dann waren nach einigen Tagen entweder der Schichtleiter oder einer vom Betriebsrat da und wenn immer noch keine Bewegung da war, dann kam man schon mal in die Gelegenheit gesiebte Luft zu atmen und gearbeitet haben da auch mehr als du zu wissen scheinst  ... die Wirtschaft ist nur zerfallen, weil ein Kleingärtner seine Kirschen bei der Handelsorganisation für eine Ost-Mark pro Kilo verkauft hat, aber gleichzeitig diese Kirschen im Konsum dann für 0,30 Ost-Mark wieder kaufen konnte und das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen. 

Das Wirtschaftssystem ist somit der Hauptgrund und nicht die angeblich Arbeitsmoral der Bürger der ehemaligen DDR was du hier zu vermitteln versuchst!


----------



## nfsgame (25. September 2011)

Ist ja schön, dass ihr euch hier Gedanken macht. Aber Grundgesetz sei dank kann sowas nie Realität werden, da so etwas um überhaupt durchgezogen zu werden (Dauer der "Vorbereitungen") unweigerlich eine Abschaffung der Demokratie und Legislaturperioden mit sich ziehen würde. Siehe dazu zB Art. 20 GG und dazu Art 79 Abs 3 GG.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

News Ticker: +++ Das Los entscheidet nun auch über den Ehepartner. Für Scheidungen und Partnerwechsel kann sich absofort eingetragen werden. +++


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

@ nfsgame

JA das sind alles nur Träumereien, aber leider verbietet das Grundgesetz diese Träumereien nicht  ... und wir hatten auch schon mal eine andere Verfassung, also eine Verfassung lässt sich mitunter schneller umschreiben als dir lieb wäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

Irgendwie war ja alles schon mal in der Geschichte vertreten.


> News Ticker: +++ Das Los entscheidet nun auch über den Ehepartner. Für Scheidungen und Partnerwechsel kann sich absofort eingetragen werden. +++​


Entweder mehrfache Ehen oder nur das Alpha Tierchen darf knattern


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Vielleicht ist knattern aber auch unnötiger Luxus und Menschen werden gezüchtet.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Könntet ihr bitte ernst ... ähm beim Thema bleiben?!


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Und die Verwirrten werden immer verwirrter. Ich warte auf die Newer World Order from Outer Space mit Black Jack und Nutten. 

Enrsthaftigkeit? Wenn man meinen Urlaub oder eine wie auch immer geartete Belohnung per Los auslosen möchte, ich bitte euch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Könntet ihr bitte ernst ... ähm beim Thema bleiben?!



Bin ich doch immer, aber so eine Art der Selektion könnte eine Schlußfolgerung bei der Gleichmacherei sein um die Gene auf der Linie zu halten


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Ja durchaus am Ende sind wir alle nur Klone, denn der Mensch der diese Werte (die der TE gerne möchte) im Geiste hat und auch so lebt, muss wohl erst gezüchtet werden.


----------



## Blutengel (25. September 2011)

Zeitgeist

Ich verstehe den TE und denke so wie er. Was der Rest darüber denkt soll mir gleich sein  Schade das er die Gruppe aufgelöst hat, ich wäre beigetreten.​


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Mach doch eine neue auf! 

REALITÄT


----------



## Blutengel (25. September 2011)

Realität....... ist traurig aber war! Ist sie deshalb richtig? Sollte man da nicht mal was Überdenken um eine Änderung herbei zu führen?


----------



## turbosnake (25. September 2011)

Das ganze kann nicht funktionieren.
Daür gibt es weltgeschitlich und auch literarische ( Farm der Tiere und Herr der Fliegen) Beweise.
"Alle sind gleich, aber einige sind gleicher." ( Farm der Tiere)

Auch kommt mir bei deinem Text 1984 in den Sinn.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Die Ultimative Heilsbringung für alle Menschen gab es nie und wird es  nie geben. Jeder Versuch alles "Gut zu machen" nimmt diktatorische Züge  an.
Auf einer wunderlichen Welt passieren wunderliche Sache. So auch dieser  Zeigeistfilm der nix neues sagt, wow tausende Religion sind nicht echt. Menschen  sind nicht rational und glauben gerne an irgendwas, unglaublich! Das  haut niemanden vom Hocker ausser jemanden vielleicht der absolut keine Lebenserfahrung hat.
Es gehört zu den skurrilen Dingen auf dieser  Welt. Menschen sind gierig, egoistisch und gönnen dem Nachbarn nicht die Gehaltserhöhung und werden ohne Regeln und drohender Bestrafung zu regelrechten Tieren...


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:
			
		

> Realität....... ist traurig aber war! Ist sie deshalb richtig. Sollte  man da nicht mal was zu Überdenken um eine Änderung herbei zu führen?



Fang an net labern oder denken, denn denken ist zwar nötig aber noch lange keine Tat ... dann gib uns die ultimative Lösung zu dem Problem Mensch, wenn du das kannst bist du gut, denn nur wenn du den Menschen so wie er jetzt ist (gentechnisch bedingt) abschaffst ist diese "Idee" umsetzbar!

PS: Was hat der Film Zeitgeist damit zu tun? Eine Ansammlung von Verschwörungstheorien und Polemik der düstersten Art ist für dich eine Weltanschauung?


----------



## Blutengel (25. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Menschen sind gierig, egoistisch und gönnen dem Nachbarn nicht die Gehaltserhöhung und werden ohne Regeln und drohender Bestrafung zu regelrechten Tieren...


 

Ist sie deshalb richtig? Sollte man da nicht mal was Überdenken um eine Änderung herbei zu führen?                         


Ich wiederhohle mich  ist aber auch egal, die die es verstehen wollen werden es verstehen. Die die nicht wollen dürfen ja gerne so weiter leben und den ganzen Dreck der uns geistig verkauft wird schlucken.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Was hat der Film Zeitgeist damit zu tun?  Eine Ansammlung von Verschwörungstheorien und Polemik der düstersten Art  ist für dich eine Weltanschauung?



Dann mach Dir mal n Kopp vieleicht merkste es dann.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Das kannst du nur ändern wenn man alle Menschen vernichtet. Oder so tut als gäbe es da ein Heilmittel, welches man einigen wenigen verkauft. Während andere genaus so weitermachen.




> Ich wiederhohle mich   ist aber auch egal, die die es verstehen wollen werden es verstehen.  Die die nicht wollen dürfen ja gerne so weiter leben und den ganzen  Dreck der uns geistig verkauft wird schlucken.


Wie lebst du? Was genau machst du anders? Nur Bioprodukte kaufen und im stillen Kämmerlein ganz dolle die USA hassen? Oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Blutengel (25. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Das kannst du nur ändern wenn man alle Menschen vernichtet. Oder so tut als gäbe es da ein Heilmittel, welches man einigen wenigen verkauft. Während andere genaus so weitermachen.
> 
> Und diese Haltung ist die kranke Säule im Denken der Menschen! Damit schiebt man die Verantwortung von sich weg und überläßt sie den Anderen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Dann mach Dir mal n Kopp vieleicht merkste es dann.



Nein danke für Theorien der angeblichen Truther habe ich keinen Platz in meinen Gedanken, das Leben zeigt mir genug, um den Wahrheit von Lüge zu unterscheiden, das nennt man Lebenserfahrung und dafür brauche ich keinen der mir sagen will das Politiker lügen, Banken Geld verdienen möchten, Zeitungen und TV nur Quote haben wollen oder das Krieg falsch ist. 

PS: Was hast du denn schon gemacht um die Welt zu verändern?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

Wie ich schon schrieb, wer überwacht die Wächter. Es hat es ja auch schon oft gegeben das Wasser gepredigt wird und in den elitären Kreisen wird Wein ins Gesicht geschüttet. Verrtauen ist gut, aber ein gesundes Mißtrauen aber auch


----------



## Blutengel (25. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> hassen?



Damit würde ich mich auf die selbe Stufe stellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Aber entscheiden wohin ich in Urlaub fahre darf ich schon, oder? Oder wird der Urlaubsort auch ausgelost?



Urlaubsorte gibts ja, doch alle wollen natürlich ans Meer, zu den Bikinihäschen, das geht natürlich nicht, einige müssen auch in den Harz Urlaub machen. 
Daher wird das verlost, jemand, der dann eine Urlaubsreise ans Meer gewonnen hat (bezahlen muss er ja nichts) kann dann im kommenden Jahr nicht mehr eine Reise ans Meer gewinnen, er kommt dann in einen anderen Topf.
Machst du zwei Jahre Urlaub zu Hause, kannst du es dir dann aussuchen, ob du Meer oder Berge willst.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Dann will ich aber meine Lose selber ziehen.



Die Lose werden von einer unabhängigen Kommission gezogen. 
... und keine Sorge, da sind nicht Franz Beckenbauer und Boris Becker drin. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Gab's in der DDR auch. Aber wenn da nennenswerte Teile der Bevölkerung wirklich gearbeitet hätten, wäre das Ganze nicht über die völlig ineffiziente und defizitäre Wirtschaft gefallen.



Öhm, das hat doch nichts mit den Leuten zu tun, sondern mit der Planwirtschaft, aber Planwirtschaft gibts ja nicht. Gerade wenn es keine Grenzen mehr gibt, wenn alles allen gehört, sind innovative Ideen erst wieder möglich, denn niemand muss ich um Patente Gedanken machen, es gibt keine mehr, alles ist für jeden zugänglich. Bildung für alle eben.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ah ja. Da werden Menschen dann also auf eine Stufe mit Tieren gestellt. Freie Entscheidungen gibt's wohl auch nicht mehr. Und wenn ich was zugelost kriege, ohne wirklich entscheiden zu können, bin ich wenigstens raus. Dann verzichte ich lieber.



Du hast doch die freie Wahl, du kannst überall arbeiten, alles machen, was du willst. Wenn du lieber auf Hawaii arbeiten willst, dann los, nur zu, niemand hält dich davon ab.
Das ganze System steht und fällt mit dem Belohnungssystem, denn sonst wollen alle Barkeeper am Strand sein oder Kameramann bei einem Lesben Pr0n werden. 
Die Jobs, die "weniger attraktiv" sind, werden mehr belohnt als solche, die jeder machen will. Angebot und Nachfrage schlagen hier halt zu und Banker gibts ja nicht mehr, es gibt kein Zahlungssystem mehr, das ist ja das Ziel, damit nichts mehr vom Geld abhängig ist.
Du kannst die Gier und die Machtgelüste nur dadurch "entfernen" indem du ein Belohnungssystem einführst, das eben gute Leistungen honoriert und die Leute honoriert, die eben die Jobs machen, die keiner machen will.
Die Grenze ist dann nur die Kreativität der Menschen.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, dass ihr euch hier Gedanken macht. Aber Grundgesetz sei dank kann sowas nie Realität werden, da so etwas um überhaupt durchgezogen zu werden (Dauer der "Vorbereitungen") unweigerlich eine Abschaffung der Demokratie und Legislaturperioden mit sich ziehen würde. Siehe dazu zB Art. 20 GG und dazu Art 79 Abs 3 GG.


 
Wieso muss dafür die Demokratie abgeschafft werden?
Es geht um das Wirtschaftssystem, nicht um ein politisches System. Kapitalismus ist nicht Demokratie, beides hat genauer betrachtet nichts miteinander zu tun.


----------



## INU.ID (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, aber du kannst nicht Bekleidungsketten wie Dior, Gucci, Prada und so dicht machen und nur noch ein Einheitsauto produzieren, dazu Einheitsklamotten und Einheitsbier.


Deswegen sprach ich von einer "Güteklasse". Die Vielfältigkeit (bei allem, egal ob bei Klamotten, Autos, HiFi usw) hat damit ja nix zu tun (Schnitt/Farbe/Design usw). Man kann zb. quasi unbegrenzt unterschiedliche Autos mit einem Gegenwert von zb. 20.000€ produzieren. Allerdings wird diese Vielfältigkeit zwangsweise durch die dann abgestimmte/optimierte Produktion/Entwicklung eingeschränkt - das bedeutet, wenn es zb. das Optimum ist an einem "normalen" PKW pro Rad einen E-Motor einzusetzen, dann macht es nunmal keinen Sinn PKWs zu bauen die nur hinten o. vorne einen Antrieb haben. Und mit normal mein ich das es natürlich abhängig vom Einsatzzweck (Stadtfahrzeug, Nutz- oder Langstreckenfahrzeuge usw) trotzdem unterschiedliche Fahrzeuge gibt. Aber zb. bezüglich Sicherheit/Effizienz usw nur noch einen Standard. Und genau sowas würde die Entwicklung enorm vorantreiben.





> Es gibt ja keine Kosten mehr, es spielt also keine Rolle ob ein hochwertiger Fernseher oder Auto produziert wird oder ein billiger Fernseher oder Auto, *alles kostet nichts mehr*...


Das ist falsch. Es kostet lediglich kein Geld mehr, aber das ist uninteressant. Zum einen kostet die Produktion an sich Ressourcen (Mannstunden, Material, Rohstoffe/Energie usw), zum anderen kostet das eigentliche Produkt ebenfalls Ressourcen - ebenso wie schlußendlich noch der Unterhalt. Mit Geld baut man kein Auto, sondern mit Strom, Öl, Metall usw, was auch erst mal gewonnen werden muß - und tlw sehr begrenzt ist.




> Ist er in dem System doch auch nicht, alles sind gleich, egal was sie für Berufe ausüben, niemand kann mehr besitzen als der andere, denn die Grundbedürfnisse sind immer gesichert, alles andere wird verlost.


Wie eingangs erwähnt, die Produktion der von Dir zur Verlosung ausgeschriebenen Luxusgüter kostet nicht nur überdurchschnittlich (mehr Rohstoffe usw), sie ist auch nur dann möglich wenn die Güteklasse aller anderen (von dem wie Du es nennst Grundbedürfniss) reduziert wird. Der Aspekt des Neides und der damit einhergehenden Verbrechen/Gewalt mal ganz außen vor gelassen (ich hab noch nie ne Yacht gewonnen, also klau ich mir eine). All das würde es bei einer fest definierten Güte(r)klasse nicht geben.



> Ebenso für das eigenen Haus, das natürlich nicht größer ist als das der anderen, es ist dem angepasst, was man hat, also an Familie, denn ein 3 Personen Haushalt muss nicht in 200m² wohnen.


Ergo brauch auch niemand ein solches Haus zu gewinnen. 





> Millionär seine gesellschaftliche Stellung und Macht aufgibt ... Autoindustrie... Banken ... Macht ... Politiker ... Bankenlobby.


 Genau das ist das Problem. Diese Macht wurde erst durch "Geld" (u.ä) ermöglicht. Das ändert aber nichts daran das ein solches System (siehe oben) grundsätzlich das bessere wäre und tadellos funktionieren würde.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBaq9rSXjKg

Das ist was Geld macht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich sagte auch mit keinem Wort das es ein Einfaches wäre einen solchen (über Jahrhunderte aufgebauten) Zustand zu ändern. Aber ohne eine Änderung diesbezüglich wird sich an den damit einhergehenden Problemen zwangsläufig nie etwas ändern.



Icejester schrieb:


> Du brauchst Luxusgüter als Motivator. Gäbe es  für alle nur Einheitsware, würde sich niemand anstrengen, mehr zu  erreichen, sondern nur tatenlos in der Ecke sitzen. Das würde unseren  Fortschritt in allen Beziehungen sofort stagnieren lassen.


 Falsch. Erstens gäbe es keine "Einheitsware", denn eine festgelegte  "Güte(r)klasse" beschneidet die Vielfältigkeit nur im sehr geringen  Maße. 99,9999999% der Menschen werden niemals eine Yacht oder einen  Supersportwagen besitzen, ergo verlieren sie auch nichts. Der  Fortschritt wird nicht dadurch vorangetrieben das man für eine  verschwindend geringe Minderheit forscht (was auch heute nicht der Fall  ist), denn damit verdient man kein "Geld". Das sind Prestige-Objekte,  mehr nicht, also völlig bedeutungs-/nutzlos.

Die Entwicklung wird zum einen durch die Effizienz erhalten  (neuere/bessere CPUs = mehr Rechenleistung bei weniger Ressourcen usw),  zum anderen würden nicht die Güter für 0,000000000001% der Menschen sich  verbessern, sondern für 100%. Tatenlos in der Ecke würde dann keiner  Sitzen, weil er ja lediglich (wie von quanti erwähnt) erst durch seine  Teilnahme einen Anspruch hätte. Im Gegenteil, die Menschen (alle!)  müssten ab einem gewissen Punkt immer weniger Arbeiten bzw hätten mit  der Zeit immer mehr Urlaub. Eine Rüstungsindustrie wäre dann zb. gar  nicht mehr nötig, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Menschen sind gierig, egoistisch und gönnen dem  Nachbarn nicht die Gehaltserhöhung und werden ohne Regeln und drohender  Bestrafung zu regelrechten Tieren...


 Genau das ist der Punkt, nimmt man ihnen den Grund/die Basis zu solchen Handlungen, bleiben letztere zwangsläufig aus. Das es schnell und einfach geht sagt niemand.

Es gibt mMn nur zwei Möglichkeiten: den Kollaps des aktuellen "Systems"  über kurz oder lang (keine Ahnung, evtl. mit einem Mad-Max oder Fallout  Ende/Ausgang), oder eine komplette Änderung. Alles dazwischen verzögert  das "bittere Ende" lediglich, aber es verhindert es nicht.

Das es auch Menschen gibt die mit jeder Art von "System" unzufrieden sind ist korrekt, aber völlig belanglos.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast doch die freie Wahl,...
> 
> Daher wird das verlost, jemand, der dann eine Urlaubsreise ans Meer  gewonnen hat (bezahlen muss er ja nichts) kann dann im kommenden Jahr*  nicht mehr eine Reise ans Meer *gewinnen



Freie Wahl?




INU.ID schrieb:


> Das es auch Menschen gibt die mit jeder Art von "System" unzufrieden sind ist korrekt, aber völlig belanglos.


Das wende ich mal auf die Ideen der New World Order an, deren Anhänger sind die Belanglosen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Alles dazwischen verzögert  das "bittere Ende" lediglich, aber es verhindert es nicht.



Da behaupten aber einige Truther was anderes, denn laut ihnen würde ein einfaches Umdenken (ich rede mal mit deren Worten EIN AUFWACHEN ) diese Lösung sofort aufzeigen. 



Edit: 

@ Blutengel 

Was ist mit meiner Frage im Post #60?




> PS: Was hast du denn schon gemacht um die Welt zu verändern?


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Was ist wenn ich mir privat eine wunderschöne Yacht oder Auto baue? Wie geht das System damit um? Muss ich die zerstören weil ich Neid und Missgunst sähe?


@ Blutengel



Blutengel schrieb:


> Ich wiederhohle mich  ist aber auch egal, die die es  verstehen wollen werden es verstehen. Die die nicht wollen dürfen ja  gerne so weiter leben und den ganzen Dreck der uns geistig verkauft wird  schlucken.


 


Woohoo schrieb:


> Wie  lebst du? Was genau machst du anders? Nur Bioprodukte kaufen und im  stillen Kämmerlein ganz dolle die USA hassen? Oder wie darf ich mir das  vorstellen?


 


Wie lebst du momentan? Was machst du konkret anders um gegen das herrschende System zu handeln?


----------



## Blutengel (25. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ Blutengel
> 
> Was ist mit meiner Frage im Post #60?


 
Du fragst was ich gemacht habe, oder willste wissen mas ich mache?

Ich beantworte Dir was ich mache.

Verbal meine Meinung aussprechen und für das einstehen was ich sage und denke! Und wenn ich nur einen Menschen dazu bewegen kann sich mal n paar Gedanken über unsere Gesellschaft und unser System zu machen. Wenn ich bis jetzt erst einen Menschen dazu gebracht hätte, hätte ich schon sehr viel getan. Schön das es schon mehrere sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Es kostet lediglich kein Geld mehr, aber das ist uninteressant. Zum einen kostet die Produktion an sich Ressourcen (Mannstunden, Material, Rohstoffe/Energie usw), zum anderen kostet das eigentliche Produkt ebenfalls Ressourcen - ebenso wie schlußendlich noch der Unterhalt. Mit Geld baut man kein Auto, sondern mit Strom, Öl, Metall usw, was auch erst mal gewonnen werden muß - und tlw sehr begrenzt ist.



Nein, sie kosten nichts, mehr, denn der Abbau von Rohstoffen, die Weiterverarbeitung und Regeneration von Materialien kostet nichts, alles kostet nichts. 
Wichtig ist eben, dass man effizient baut, forscht, entwickelt. Ein Auto, das 30 Liter Sprit braucht ist überflüssig. Statussymbole braucht man ja nicht mehr, denn niemand ist besser als der andere.
Hast du keinen Druck wegen Entwicklungskosten oder Marktsicherheit, kannst du das erforschen, was sinnvoll ist, weg mit dem Spritfressern und hin zu den effizienteren System. 
Luxusgüter sind so gehen völlig überflüssig. Sie verursachen eine hohen Aufwand bei der Hersteller und bringen nichts. Darauf kann man eher verzichten.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie eingangs erwähnt, die Produktion der von Dir zur Verlosung ausgeschriebenen Luxusgüter kostet nicht nur überdurchschnittlich (mehr Rohstoffe usw), sie ist auch nur dann möglich wenn die Güteklasse aller anderen (von dem wie Du es nennst Grundbedürfniss) reduziert wird. Der Aspekt des Neides und der damit einhergehenden Verbrechen/Gewalt mal ganz außen vor gelassen (ich hab noch nie ne Yacht gewonnen, also klau ich mir eine). All das würde es bei einer fest definierten Güte(r)klasse nicht geben.



Du kannst die Luxusgüter auch weglassen, das ist nicht das Problem, Ferrari ist überflüssig, ebenso wie die 100 Meter Yacht, denn das sind ja nur Statussymbole, mehr nicht, damit werden Weibchen angelockt und Konkurrenten auf Distanz gehalten.
Dieses System müsste man durchbrechen, dann könnte das funktionieren, aber leider ist die Evolution da eben anderer Meinung.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ergo brauch auch niemand ein solches Haus zu gewinnen.



Häuser gewinnt auch niemand. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das ist was Geld macht, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich sagte auch mit keinem Wort das es ein Einfaches wäre einen solchen (über Jahrhunderte aufgebauten) Zustand zu ändern. Aber ohne eine Änderung diesbezüglich wird sich an den damit einhergehenden Problemen zwangsläufig nie etwas ändern.



Leider ist das so, dass die, die Geld haben, Macht haben und entscheiden, was auf der Welt passiert, daher hat ein solches System, in dem es keine Banken mehr gibt, keine Aussicht auf Erfolg, Ist halt Schade.
Die Idee der geldlosen Gesellschaft ist einfach nicht umsetzbar.

Das System kann nur dann funktionieren, wenn sich der Mensch komplett von dem Streben nach Reichtum und Macht löst und das ist leider nicht möglich, denn Reichtum und Macht lockt eben die Weibchen an und das ist wichtig für die Fortpflanzung, Die Evolution ist hier die treibende Kraft dahinter.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Die so ein neues System fordern seit ihr eigentlich davon Überzeugt und  lebt es aus oder ist es die Aussicht dadruch besser darzustehen als im  derzeitigen System?
Wie sieht der Freiheitsgedanke in diesesm System überhaupt aus?


----------



## Blutengel (25. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Die so ein neues System fordern seit ihr eigentlich davon Überzeugt und  lebt es aus oder ist es die Aussicht dadruch besser darzustehen als im  derzeitigen System?
> Wie sieht der Freiheitsgedanke in diesesm system aus?


 

Niiieeemals bin ich davon überzeugt,..... und niieeemals schaue ich das ich das in unserem herrschenden System soweit umsetze wie es zugelassen wird 

Nee, Quatsch beiseite, klar schaue ich das ich tun kann was in meiner Macht steht um das auch vorzuleben. Und was das besser dastehen angeht,.. Himmel dann würd ich doch das selbe Handeln an den Tag legen, was ich verurteile da dies Ausdruck von einer gehörigen Portion Egoismus und Machtdenken wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Die so ein neues System fordern seit ihr eigentlich davon Überzeugt und  lebt es aus oder ist es die Aussicht dadruch besser darzustehen als im  derzeitigen System?
> Wie sieht der Freiheitsgedanke in diesesm System überhaupt aus?


 
Also, das Freiheitsgedanke in meinem System ist besser als der, der jetzt existiert. Denn es gibt eben keine Beschränkungen mehr, keine Patente, keine GEMA, nichts mehr, was den Fluss des Wissens hindert. 
Natürlich gehört zu den Grundbedürfnissen auch ein schneller Internetanschluss, das ist ja klar.


----------



## JonathanWayne (25. September 2011)

Kewl, neue Weltordnung. Ich will so gerne dabei sein! Mache mich schonmal auf den Weg ...

... soll ich noch jemandem was von KFC und Burger King mitbringen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Verbal meine Meinung aussprechen und für das einstehen was ich sage und denke! Und wenn ich nur einen Menschen dazu bewegen kann sich mal n paar Gedanken über unsere Gesellschaft und unser System zu machen. Wenn ich bis jetzt erst einen Menschen dazu gebracht hätte, hätte ich schon sehr viel getan. Schön das es schon mehrere sind.



Also nix anderes als labern, aber davon wird die Welt nicht besser, denn Vorbeter braucht die Welt nicht davon haben wir schon genug in den Kirchen ... ich zum Beispiel brauchte dich nicht um Wahrheit von Lüge zu unterscheiden!


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, das Freiheitsgedanke in meinem  System ist besser als der, der jetzt existiert. Denn es gibt eben keine  Beschränkungen mehr, keine Patente, keine GEMA, nichts mehr, was den  Fluss des Wissens hindert.
> Natürlich gehört zu den Grundbedürfnissen auch ein schneller Internetanschluss, das ist ja klar.




Ich will aber jedes Jahr ans Meer fahren und Luxusgüter kaufen oder meine eigene Yacht bauen. Was mache ich dann?


----------



## Blutengel (25. September 2011)

Wird die Welt durch Gespräche nicht besser? Wenn Du denkst ConNerVos!

Lösen wir es weiter mit Waffengewalt als mit Worten


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

@ Woohoo

Dann bist du kein Teil dieser Gesellschaft und wirst entweder exikutiert oder eingesperrt. 

@ Blutengel

Nur durch denken nicht! 

Nur weil ich denke ich höre auf zu rauchen, aber es nicht mache bin ich noch lange kein Nichtraucher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich will aber jedes Jahr ans Meer fahren und Luxusgüter kaufen oder meine eigene Yacht bauen. Was mache ich dann?


 
Du kannst doch jedes Jahr ans Meer fahren, niemand hält dich davon ab, kaufen kannst du aber nichts mehr, denn es gibt ja kein Geld.
Und klar, wenn du es schaffst eine Yacht zu bauen (), dann mach das, wo hast du dein Trockendock?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich will aber jedes Jahr ans Meer fahren und Luxusgüter kaufen oder meine eigene Yacht bauen. Was mache ich dann?


Einen eigenen Staat bilden der deinen Wünschen entspricht, da du ja quasi machen könntest was du willst. Nennst dich dann New World Beach


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Ohne Geld bekomm ich also keine Yacht das wäre doch ein Grund Geld mit in das System einzubauen, um den Handel zu vereinfachen. 



> Du kannst doch jedes Jahr ans Meer fahren, niemand hält dich davon ab



Ich dachte das wird ausgelost und verursacht Neid wenn ich immer ans Meer fahren darf.


----------



## Arthuriel (25. September 2011)

@Woohoo: Oder wir missbrauchen die Lose als Alternativwährung. Spaß beiseite, aber in der Hinscht würde doch wahrscheinlich auch ein gewisses Missbrauchspotential bestehen, wenn die Lose als eine Art Währung unter den Leuten genutzt werden, womit wir erneut ein Zahlungsmittel hätten. Und falls das nicht klappt würde es ja vermutlich immer noch die Möglichkeit geben, über Beziehungen an Dinge zu kommen.


----------



## INU.ID (25. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wie sieht der Freiheitsgedanke in diesesm System überhaupt aus?


 Wie sieht er denn aktuell aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wird ausgelost und verursacht Neid wenn ich immer ans Meer fahren darf.


 
Du musst unterscheiden.
Es geht um Urlaub. Da es eine Pflicht zur Arbeit gibt, gibts auch ein Recht auf Erholung.
Da aber nicht alle ans Meer zu den Badenixen fahren können (), kannst du dich sozusagen eintragen lassen, für deinen Jahresurlaub, wo du den verbringen willst. Sind mehr Anfragen vorhanden als Plätze wird ausgelost.
Willst du z.B. nach Namibia (wieso auch immer ) und bei 20 Plätzen wollen dort nur 16 hin, bekommen diese 16 die Zusage und du kannst hin.
Bekommst du aber nur eine Zusage für den Harz (), willst da aber nicht hin, kannst du ans Meer fahren, hast aber eben kein Anspruch auf Hotel und bla bla bla, du kannst dann hoffen, dass ein Zimmer frei ist (weil einer vom Hai gefressen wurde ) oder weil sich durch andere Dinge was ergibt oder du fährst so hin, mit deinem selbst gebauten Wohnwagen () und wohnst dann dort.

Aber niemand verbietet dir ans Meer zu fahren () oder eben in die Berge zum Wandern ().
Es geht um den Anspruch, das ist alles, Belohnungssystem eben.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie sieht er denn aktuell aus?




Klar vieles ist schlecht kommmt aber auch darauf an wo man sich auf der Welt befindet. Ich fühle mich in Deutschland sehr frei. Will man aber z.B. gerne wild im Wald leben wäre Deutschland ziemlich unfrei für diese Person.
Aber was ich hier lese lässt mich daran zweifeln, dass es viel besser wird mit dem NWO.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du musst unterscheiden.
> Es geht um Urlaub. Da es eine Pflicht zur Arbeit gibt, gibts auch ein Recht auf Erholung.
> Da  aber nicht alle ans Meer zu den Badenixen fahren können (), kannst du  dich sozusagen eintragen lassen, für deinen Jahresurlaub, wo du den  verbringen willst. Sind mehr Anfragen vorhanden als Plätze wird  ausgelost.
> Willst du z.B. nach Namibia (wieso auch immer ) und bei  20 Plätzen wollen dort nur 16 hin, bekommen diese 16 die Zusage und du  kannst hin.
> [...].



Das alles zu koordinieren wird ein Spaß.  Dann lass ich die Belohnung lieber vom Preis regeln.



Arthuriel schrieb:


> @Woohoo: Oder wir missbrauchen die Lose als  Alternativwährung..



Das würde sich wohl recht schnell so entwickeln. Dann käme das Böse wieder aus dem Menschen zum vorschein.


----------



## Icejester (25. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Weisheiten  , wenn in der DDR einer nicht gearbeitet hat, weil kein Bock, dann waren nach einigen Tagen entweder der Schichtleiter oder einer vom Betriebsrat da und wenn immer noch keine Bewegung da war, dann kam man schon mal in die Gelegenheit gesiebte Luft zu atmen und gearbeitet haben da auch mehr als du zu wissen scheinst  ... die Wirtschaft ist nur zerfallen, weil ein Kleingärtner seine Kirschen bei der Handelsorganisation für eine Ost-Mark pro Kilo verkauft hat, aber gleichzeitig diese Kirschen im Konsum dann für 0,30 Ost-Mark wieder kaufen konnte und das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen.



Ja, klar.  Deshalb gab es in der DDR auch sicherlich so viele Baulochgucker. Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, daß die Leute nicht zu ihrer Arbeitsstelle gegangen sind. Aber da haben sie eben nicht sonderlich viel gemacht. Wenn fünf Leute die Arbeit zu tun haben, für die eigentlich zwei Mann locker ausreichen, ist die notwendige Folge, daß die anderen drei im Schnitt die Zeit einfach nur absitzen. Das ist für den Einzelnen weder sonderlich motivierend, noch wirtschaftlich zielführend.

Subventionen für die Landwirtschaft gibt es hingegen fast überall. Ob die sinnvoll sind, sei mal dahingestellt, aber sie bringen in der Regel keine Volkswirtschaft zu Fall, wenn der Rest stimmt.



> Das Wirtschaftssystem ist somit der Hauptgrund und nicht die angeblich Arbeitsmoral der Bürger der ehemaligen DDR was du hier zu vermitteln versuchst!


Jetzt verstehst Du aber, was ich meine, oder?



Arthuriel schrieb:


> @Woohoo: Oder wir missbrauchen die Lose als  Alternativwährung.



Gute Idee! Biete zweimal Urlaub am Meer im Tausch für eine geile Karre. Wer nimmt an? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, das Freiheitsgedanke in meinem  System ist besser als der, der jetzt existiert. Denn es gibt eben keine  Beschränkungen mehr, keine Patente, keine GEMA, nichts mehr, was den  Fluss des Wissens hindert.
> Natürlich gehört zu den Grundbedürfnissen auch ein schneller Internetanschluss, das ist ja klar.


 
Äh, klar. Ich brauche aber gar keinen sonderlich schnellen  Internetanschluß und will dafür was anderes. Was kriege ich? Denk dran,  ich habe ein Recht darauf, was zu kriegen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, klar.  Deshalb gab es in der DDR auch sicherlich so viele Baulochgucker. Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, daß die Leute nicht zu ihrer Arbeitsstelle gegangen sind. Aber da haben sie eben nicht sonderlich viel gemacht.



Du willst hier also sagen das ehemalige DDR-Bürger zwar zur Arbeit gingen, aber halt faul waren? 




> Wenn fünf Leute die Arbeit zu tun haben, für die eigentlich zwei Mann locker ausreichen, ist die notwendige Folge, daß die anderen drei im Schnitt die Zeit einfach nur absitzen. Das ist für den Einzelnen weder sonderlich motivierend, noch wirtschaftlich zielführend.



Sowas gibts auch in diesem Staat ... wieso geht der noch nicht unter? 




> Subventionen für die Landwirtschaft gibt es hingegen fast überall. Ob die sinnvoll sind, sei mal dahingestellt, aber sie bringen in der Regel keine Volkswirtschaft zu Fall, wenn der Rest stimmt.



Hm ... ich sagte ein Beispiel von vielen, denn da bekanntlich sogar Mieten sehr gering waren, schließe ich mal daraus das alles in der DDR subventioniert war. 



> Jetzt verstehst Du aber, was ich meine, oder?



Ja das du indirekt behauptest das die DDR an den faulen DDR-Bürgern untergegangen ist.


----------



## Icejester (25. September 2011)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Falsch. Erstens gäbe es keine "Einheitsware", denn  eine festgelegte  "Güte(r)klasse" beschneidet die Vielfältigkeit nur im  sehr geringen  Maße. 99,9999999% der Menschen werden niemals eine Yacht  oder einen  Supersportwagen besitzen, ergo verlieren sie auch  nichts.



Sie verlieren etwas wesentlich größeres. Und zwar den Traum, eines Tages  sowas durch eine glückliche Fügung vielleicht doch einmal zu erhalten.  Und sie verlieren auch die ehrliche Freude, die man einfach beim Anblick  einer schönen Yacht oder eines Supersportwagens hat. Auch wenn ich mir  sowas z.B. (noch) nicht leisten kann, kriege ich immer eine Gänsehaut,  wenn mal ein Lamborghini, Ferrari oder Porsche GT vorbeifährt. Und der  Tag ist dann schon wieder ein kleines Stück schöner. Man muß Dinge gar  nicht immer selber besitzen, um sich an ihnen freuen zu können. Wäre  doch schade, wenn es sowas nicht mehr gäbe.



> Der  Fortschritt wird nicht dadurch vorangetrieben das man für  eine  verschwindend geringe Minderheit forscht (was auch heute nicht der  Fall  ist), denn damit verdient man kein "Geld". Das sind  Prestige-Objekte,  mehr nicht, also völlig bedeutungs-/nutzlos.



Du läßt den Trickle-Down-Effekt völlig außer Acht. Damit machst Du es Dir zu einfach.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Sie verlieren etwas wesentlich größeres. Und zwar den Traum, eines Tages  sowas durch eine glückliche [...]  Wäre  doch schade, wenn es sowas nicht mehr gäbe.



Wir sind hier in Deutschland, die Leute erfreuen sich nicht wenn sie Leute sehen die noch Geld haben und sich durch eigene Arbeit etwas leisten können. Sie hassen sie eher.  Wenn man mal die Fälle betrachtet bei denen jemand im Lotto gewinnt und sich dann das Umfeld verhält wird es richtig traurig.

Nein das kann man nicht mit dem NWO beseitigen.


----------



## Icejester (25. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Sowas gibts auch in diesem Staat ... wieso geht der noch nicht unter?



Es gibt immer ineffiziente Arbeitsabläufe. Das läßt sich auch gar nicht  immer vermeiden. Wichtig ist, daß das nicht Überhand nimmt. In einem  marktwirtschaftlichen System reguliert sich sowas aber von selbst, indem  manche Arbeiten dann eben nicht mehr ausführen läßt, oder Preise  erhöht.



> Hm ... ich sagte ein Beispiel von vielen, denn da  bekanntlich sogar Mieten sehr gering waren, schließe ich mal daraus das  alles in der DDR subventioniert war.



Das könnte man wahrscheinlich vereinfachend sogar sagen.



> Ja das du indirekt behauptest das die DDR an den faulen DDR-Bürgern untergegangen ist.


 
Nur bedingt. Die Bürger konnten ja nichts dafür, daß sie an den falschen  Stellen eingesetzt wurden. Das ist ein zentrales Allokationsproblem in  jeder Planwirtschaft, die sich eben nicht selbst regulieren kann.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Aha also ist doch letztendlich das System schuld und nicht die Leute die darin leben (zumindest die die es nicht machttechnisch ausführen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aha also ist doch letztendlich das System schuld und nicht die Leute die darin leben (zumindest die die es nicht machttechnisch ausführen).


 
Natürlich ist das System schuld, guck dir doch die aktuelle Entwicklung an, das liegt doch nicht an den Arbeitern, die bei den Firmen die Waren herstellen, denn Warenwerte sind schon lange nicht mehr das, was an der Börse gehandelt wird.


----------



## Charlie Harper (25. September 2011)

Richtig quanti. Ich will nicht wissen wie viel von dem ganzen Geld das an den Börsen und mit diesen ganzen Fonds, usw umgesetzt wird, virtuelles Geld ist. Ich konnte wetten, dass hinter 90% all dieser Geschäfte, Fonds, usw. keine reellen Werte stecken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Jop, kommt hin, 41 Billionen Euro "realen Werten" stehen rund 400 Billionen Euro virtuelles Geld "Börsenwert" gegenüber.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das System schuld, guck  dir doch die aktuelle Entwicklung an, das liegt doch nicht an den  Arbeitern, die bei den Firmen die Waren herstellen, denn Warenwerte sind  schon lange nicht mehr das, was an der Börse gehandelt wird.




Danke die Erkenntnis habe ich schon länger ... sag das Icejester, der kam da mit so einer komischen Theorie mit einem Haufen ineffizienten Arbeitern in einem ehemaligen Staat!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Tja, es gibt einige, die eben noch nicht gemerkt habe, dass die Autobahn "globaler, freier Markt ohne Regelung" zu einem Abgrund führt und der "Point of no Return" schon lange hinter einem liegt. 

Aber es geht hier nicht um das Wirtschaftssystem, das gerade aktuell ist, dafür haben wird schon Threads. Hier geht es ja um alternative Modelle.
Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der ein alternatives Modell vorgestellt hat? 
Wie bleibt der TE? Der wollte doch auch eins vorstellen.

Und sonst hat keine eine Idee, wie man die Welt neu sortieren kann?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Nein der TE wollte nur in seine New World Order einladen, aber eine komplexen Lösungsvorschlag hatte er nicht ... so wie alle Truther, also normal ... zumal er ja nun auch noch nicht mehr einläd laut Startpost.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Aber laut Thread Titel immer noch, er sollte sich mal entscheiden.


----------



## Arthuriel (25. September 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wollte cushycrux ein ausführlichen Post  zum geldlosen System schreiben, hat dann aber davon abgelassen, da es  seiner Meinung nach zu ausführlich sei. Eventuell sollte er es dennoch  tun, wenn es ein detailierter Vorschlag ist.

Zu diesem Lossystem, quante: Was wäre denn mit Missbrauch, wenn Leute diese Lose als Währung nutzen würden und nicht einlösen würden? (Sodass letztendlich Märkte entstehen würden, in der Leute selbstgemachte Gegenstände gegen Lose tauschen würden usw.).
Ansonsten weiß ja nicht, welche Waren du einfach verteilen würdest, weil es genug davon gibt (sagen wir mal Grundnahrungmittel, wenn die Produktion im geldlosen System besser sein sollte) und welche Dinge man rationieren bzw. verlosen würde, weil nicht genug Exemplare existieren. Dazu würden wohl auch Dinge wie Computer zählen und selbst das kann man noch in Büro PCs, Gaming PCs usw. einteilen. D.h. wo würde die Grenze liegen? Vermutlich würde man die dadurch ermitteln, in dem man guckt, was produziert wird und was gebraucht wird usw.

Mit den Losen selber weiß ich nicht, ob das die Leute teilweise nerven würde. Weiß ja nicht, wie das wäre, wenn sich einer ärgert, wenn er immer noch nicht einen Gegenstand seiner Wahl gekriegt hat, sodass er vielleicht mit irgendwem tauscht oder so. Hmm, irgendwie läuft das ja auf einen Markt hinaus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Wir würden uns dann zurückentwickeln den Tauschhandel gibt es ja schon immer ... fängt ja bei Kindern schon an ohne sie zu beeinflussen ... gib mir das dann bekommst du das, also schon fast genetisch bedingt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Zu diesem Lossystem, quante: Was wäre denn mit Missbrauch, wenn Leute diese Lose als Währung nutzen würden und nicht einlösen würden? (Sodass letztendlich Märkte entstehen würden, in der Leute selbstgemachte Gegenstände gegen Lose tauschen würden usw.).



Lose kann man nicht sammeln, wenn du es nicht einlöst, verfällt es, außerdem ist es ja personalisiert.



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Ansonsten weiß ja nicht, welche Waren du einfach verteilen würdest, weil es genug davon gibt (sagen wir mal Grundnahrungmittel, wenn die Produktion im geldlosen System besser sein sollte) und welche Dinge man rationieren bzw. verlosen würde, weil es nicht genug gibt. Dazu würden wohl auch Dinge wie Computer zählen und selbst das kann man das Ganze noch in Büro PCs, Gaming PCs usw. einteilen. D.h. wo würde die Grenze liegen?



Was brauchst du um überleben zu können, bzw. damit es dir gut geht?
Genau, Nahrungsmittel, gerne auch Genussmittel, diese aber nicht im Übermaß.
Da es ein Recht auf einen Internetanschluss gibt, ist ein Computer pro Bewohner festgelegt. Wohnen also 4 Leute in dem Haus, gibts 4 Computer. Welche Ausstattung die haben, kann der Besitzer individuell festlegen. Grundlage ist hier der Einsatzzweck. Es sollte logisch sein, dass ein normaler Arbeitnehmer keinen Quad Sockel Rechner mit 8 Grafikkarten braucht.



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Vermutlich würde man die dadurch ermitteln, in dem man guckt, was produziert wird und gebraucht wird usw.



Es wird ja produziert, aber wie ich am Anfang festgelegt habe ist das Ziel der Gesellschaft ein Ausgleich zu finden zwischen der Produktion und dem Bedarf von Gütern. Es ist quatsch, wenn 10 Millionen Menschen Grafikkarten herstellen und nur 10.000 Brote backen.



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Mit den Losen selber weiß ich nicht, ob das die Leute teilweise nerven würde. Weiß ja nicht, wie das wäre, wenn sich einer ärgert, wenn er immer noch nicht einen Gegenstand seiner Wahl gekriegt hat, sodass er vielleicht mit irgendwem tauscht oder so. Hmm, irgendwie läuft es auf einen Markt hinaus.



Es ist ja nicht vergleichbar mit einer Lotterie, es geht nur darum, dass du ein Belohnungssystem brauchst, damit die Leute eben ein Ziel haben. Gehst du jeden Tag arbeiten, in der Kläranlage () oder so und der andere hat ein schickes Büro und macht die Listen fertig, wer wo Brot hinliefern muss, kann sich der Klärwerker eben "schlechter" fühlen, deswegen das Belohnungssystem. Es stellt sicher, dass die Menschen, die eben die "mieseren" Arbeiten machen, auch etwas vom allgemeinen Wohlstand haben, in dem sie eben Urlaub mit den Bikinimädchen machen, indem sie die gleichen Dinge haben, wie alle anderen auch.
Da es ja kein Geld für die Arbeit gibt, musst du eben ein System erfinden um die Menschen zu motivieren, die die Jobs machen, die eben nicht so beliebt sind. Klar, es gibt auch Leute, die es super finden die Gülle der Schweinefarm zu entsorgen (), aber wenn niemand das machen will, musst du Anreize schaffen und hier greift eben das Belohungssystem.
Anspruch auf Erholung gibt es, jeder kann 1x im Jahr in den Urlaub fahren, der Gülleentsorgen hat darüber hinaus die Möglichkeit 2x in Urlaub zu fahren oder er wird zuerst berücksichtigt, wenn es darum geht die guten Plätze zu verteilen.
Lose bedeutet ja nicht, dass einfach gezogen wird, es wird genau festgelegt, wer was wie wo wann gemacht hat und dementsprechend da und dort hinkommen kann.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

Rückschritt wird hier doch als neuer Fortschritt verkauft. Tauschahndel...  das System läuft aus dem Ruder aber dermaßen zurückgehen muss man auch wieder nicht. Bessere Regulierung wäre angebracht. Das ist schon schwierig genug aber tausend mal einfacher als Utopia zu errichten.



> Lose bedeutet ja nicht, dass einfach gezogen wird, es wird genau  festgelegt, wer was wie wo wann gemacht hat und dementsprechend da und  dort hinkommen kann.


Willkommen in der ganz persönlichen Hölle.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Diese Hölle wird dann auch einigen nicht gefallen und schon schließt sich der Kreis!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Daher ist es wichtig, dass das Losungssystem sehr genau ausgearbeitet wird. Hier ist Neutralität wichtig. Daher ist es sinnvoll, hier ein System einzuführen, indem der einzelne nicht weiß, was er macht, damit es keinen Beschiss geben kann. 
Also vergleichbar mit dem System, was es für Organtransplantationen gibt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Wie genau? Du stellst das System ja vor ... wenn du die Möglichkeit  ausarbeitest bitte wie beurteilst du z.B. die Leistung eines Bäckers oder  eines Pralinenherstellers, der eine macht ein Grundnahrungsmittel der  andere ein "Luxusgut", aber beide Güter sind heute der Allgemeinheit  zugänglich und in deiner Zukunft ja auch, aber ein Unterschied ist da,  nur wie wäre er für dich da gewichtet? 

PS: Also so eine Art geheime Auslosung oder eine Warteliste?


----------



## Arthuriel (25. September 2011)

@quante: Nagut, bei den Losen und dem Belohnungssystem fällt mir jetzt  nichts weiter ein (die Leute können trotzdem ne Schattenwährung entwickeln), außer das ich nicht weiß, wie das ablaufen soll. Ich  hätte mir das eher wie ein Punktesystem vorgestellt bei der man dann pro  Arbeitsstunde ne bestimmte Summe gekriegt hätte. Sagen wir mal, man  kriegt 10 Punkte pro Stunde und in Abhängigkeit davon, wie beliebt  dieser Beruf ist, erhöht oder senkt sich diese Summe (letztendlich wird sich das wohl dadurch regeln, wie viele Leute sich darauf bewerben, wie viele  davon qualifiziert sind und wie hoch die Anforderungen an den Beruf im  Allgemeinen sind usw.). Desweiteren bräuchte dann jeder ein Punktekonto,  sodass er dann entscheiden kann, wie er sie einsetzt. Keine Ahnung, wie  das mit dem Ausgeben der Punkte aussehen soll, aber ich hätte mir das wie einen Shop  vorgestellt, in dem man dann auswählt (also die Gegenstände, die rationiert  sind oder so), was man gern haben möchte (eventuell mit Wartelisten oder  Beschränkungen, da die Menge mancher Güter sehr klein ist wie z.B. ein  bestimmter Supersportwagen und man die gleichmäßige Verteilung dieser Güter unter der Bevölkerung gewährleisten will).
Zumindest wäre das sinnvoller, da dann jeder selbst entscheiden kann, ob  er mal ein paar Jahre keinen Urlaub macht und auf etwas richtig Gutes  spart oder ob er die Punkte für Belohnungsgüter regelmäßig ausgibt.

Anmerkung: Man erhält einen Lohn und entscheidet, was man damit kaufen möchte. Hmm, klingt irgendwie ziemlich stark nach dem heutigen System. Hmm, vielleicht solltest du das Thema selber nochmal genauer darstellen, (inklusive der Möglichkeit, wie man es in der Realität umsetzen würde), quante. Denn irgendwie scheinen in der Idee ziemlich viele Lücken zu sein.

Zu den System bzw. Utopien: Das Problem sehe ich sowieso darin, dass selbst computergesteuerte Systeme eventuell zu Gunsten einiger ausgenutzt werden könnten und die Menschen, die z.B. für die Programierung usw. zuständig sind, dass eventuell für sich nutzen könnten usw. Genauer gesagt: Ich weiß nicht, wie immun das System gegen Leute wäre, die die Lücken bzw. das System an sich usw. ausnützen würden (z.B. sowas wie Schattenwirtschaft).


----------



## AMDFan2005 (25. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du bist komplett Unfähig irgend etwas zu verstehen von dem Ich schreibe, programiert wie ein ein Bot. Du verteidigst das Schlechte, mehr nicht. Dann drehst Du mir die Wort in Mund um usw. Lass es sein. Leb so weiter, mit Deinen Mitmenschen und Du wirst Die Mauer schon bald selber sehen.



Bitte was? Wird das jetzt irgendwie persönlich? Ich habe weder deine Worte im Mund umhergedreht, noch sonst irgendwas getan um eine derartige Antwort zu verdienen. 

Und was "Programmieren" angeht, so kann ich nur sagen, ich habe einen IQ von 147 und programmiere wohl eher andere Dinge (beispielsweise die von dir genannten Bots). Bei dir hat man irgendwie das Gefühl vor der selben Art "bauernschlauen" Mensch zu stehen, die die Welt schon einmal an den Rande einer Dystopie geführt hat. Mit Intelligenz oder Weltverständnis hat das Wiederholen und Neuinterpretieren eines über 100 Jahre alten Buchs wahrlich nichts zu tun. 



> Ich hab gesagt, die Leute müssten als erstes seine Mitmenschen so benadeln, wie sie es selbst wünschen behandelt zu werden. Damit wären 80% Deiner Post beantwortet. Der mit dem, ich schulde Dir und Du mir 100€ war nach natürlich ein Beispiel mit Zins, so wie es jetzt läuft. Und das ist total unlogisch. Ich geb Dir einen Sack Reis, ich Dir einen. Und in einem Jahr haben wir 20% mehr. "Bestimmt"



Es ist absolut logisch. Wenn ich dir etwas leihe, und dies über längere Zeit, habe ich in dieser Zeit keinerlei Zugriff auf das Gut/den Geldbetrag. Dadurch können mir Ausfälle entstehen. Allein für die Mühe habe ich dadurch anrecht auf Zinsen. 
Ohne Zinsen, dagegen, würde dir sicherlich Niemand mehr so einfach Geld leihen. 



> Der Kapitalismus richtet sich an das schlechteste im Menschen, seine Gier. Wer das nicht verstehen will, soll weitermachen, ihr werdet schon noch erwachen. Spätestens wenn wir nur noch Asiaten im Mac bedienen. Reichtum ind Lebensqualität hat NULL mit Besitz zu tun. Wir sind hier in der Schweiz die angeblich Reichste Nation, aber Weltmeister im Selbstmorden. Erklärt mir das mal einer?! Ich dachte Geld macht glücklich?



Absoluter Schwachsinn. Der Kapitalismus richtet sich nicht an das schlechte im Menschen, sondern ist der Natur des Menschen am nächsten. Hier geht es darum, strebsam zu sein und Werte zu schaffen.  
Wenn du das schlechteste im Menschen erkennen willst, rate ich dir mal dazu ein Buch über die vielfachen Auswüchse des Kommunismus zu lesen. Menschen mit einer Waffe zu bedrohen und zu erschiessen, wenn sie sich weigern sich von ihren Besitz zu trennen ist nicht gerade das, was ich als das "Gute im Menschen" bezeichnen würde.

Die Selbstmordrate in der Schweiz hat andere Gründe. Das hat mit Kapitalismus (den die Schweiz nicht kennt), (National) Sozialismus oder Kommunismus nicht im geringsten etwas zu tun. 



> Ich bin am Ende mit Argumentieren, wer seine Postion schon vor dem Lesen besetzt, wird eh nichts neues lernen wollen. *GRUPPE EINGESTAMPFT*.



Und Jemand, der seine Meinung nicht mal beim geringsten Lüftchen verteidigen kann, will uns hier belehren? 



> Bezeichne mich doch gleich als Gutmensch  Du meist also, es ist gut und gesund Sklave des Geldes zu sein? Echt Supi!  Ich seh schon.....ich denke es ist wohl besser ich lass den Versuch zu argumentieren. Sonst wirds noch hässlich, weil alles Gute ist eh nur "wischiwaschi" und für Weicheier! JEP!



Warum sollte ich dich als Gutmensch bezeichnen? Deine Ideologie ist bösartig und die Art wie du sie vertrittst erst recht. 
Sklave des Geldes ist übrigens noch keiner geworden. Sklaven und Opfer des Kommunismus gibt es dagegen weit über Einhundertmillionen.



> Teilen, vergeben, lieben - wer braucht schon so ein Scheiss wenn er Krieg, Rache und Verderben haben kann! Ich versteh euch ja sooooo gut!


 
Danke für dieses beeindruckende Beispiel schweizer Lehrsamkeit und Anständigkeit. 
Debattieren lernt man an euren Schulen wohl nicht, oder?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tatenlos in der Ecke geht ja nicht, *es besteht ja eine Arbeitspflicht*.
> Und du musst die Leute belohnen, es geht über das Belohnungssystem, also das gleiche System, mit denen man Tiere abrichtet.
> Baust du Yachten, hast du Hotelanlagen auf Hawaii oder so und bietest Ferraris an, arbeiten sie, denn nur dann kommen sie in den Lostopf und können die Nutzungsrechte gewinnen.



Das hat ja auch schon in der DDR so gut funktioniert, nicht wahr? 


EDIT: Schusswaffen oder Stricke werden in deiner Systemidee nicht zufälligerweise auch verlost, oder? :grins:

EDIT2: Ich bin übrigens ein Anhänger des Geheimen Deutschlands. Gibt es dafür hier vielleicht auch Interessenten, die Interesse an einer "Gruppierung" hätten? Lol.


----------



## Icejester (25. September 2011)

Ah. Ein guter Trick. "Punkte" statt Geld! Auf die Idee muß man erstmal kommen...


----------



## Arthuriel (25. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich habe halt nicht gewusst, wie quante das genau regeln wollte und ansonsten hätte ich noch folgendes anmerken müssen:
Hmm, klingt ziemlich aufwändig usw. wieso bleiben wir dann nicht gleich bei der Marktwirtschaft?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das hat ja auch schon in der DDR so gut funktioniert, nicht wahr?



Warum man immer die DDR ins Boot ziehen muss, gab es da nicht noch andere Länder die genauso drauf waren planwirtschaftstechnisch ... soweit ich weiß der ganze Ostblock! Es gibt aber immer noch ein Land was dieses System nutzt China hm wohl die wohl in 10 Jahren stehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie genau? Du stellst das System ja vor ... wenn du die Möglichkeit  ausarbeitest bitte wie beurteilst du z.B. die Leistung eines Bäckers oder  eines Pralinenherstellers, der eine macht ein Grundnahrungsmittel der  andere ein "Luxusgut", aber beide Güter sind heute der Allgemeinheit  zugänglich und in deiner Zukunft ja auch, aber ein Unterschied ist da,  nur wie wäre er für dich da gewichtet?
> 
> PS: Also so eine Art geheime Auslosung oder eine Warteliste?



Ein Bäcker macht letztendlich das gleiche wie ein Maurer oder Geflügelzüchter, der Unterschied liegt in der Bedeutung der Jobs für die Gesellschaft.

Warteliste gibts ja nicht, denn jeder hat ja ein Recht auf Erholung, aber, wie schon häufig gesagt, es kann nicht jeder zu den Bikininixen an den Strand fahren.
Es wird dann eben so verteilt, dass jeder mit Erholung beglückt wird.



Arthuriel schrieb:


> @quante: Nagut, bei den Losen und dem Belohnungssystem fällt mir jetzt  nichts weiter ein (die Leute können trotzdem ne Schattenwährung entwickeln), außer das ich nicht weiß, wie das ablaufen soll. Ich  hätte mir das eher wie ein Punktesystem vorgestellt bei der man dann pro  Arbeitsstunde ne bestimmte Summe gekriegt hätte. Sagen wir mal, man  kriegt 10 Punkte pro Stunde und in Abhängigkeit davon, wie beliebt  dieser Beruf ist, erhöht oder senkt sich diese Summe (letztendlich wird sich das wohl dadurch regeln, wie viele Leute sich darauf bewerben, wie viele  davon qualifiziert sind und wie hoch die Anforderungen an den Beruf im  Allgemeinen sind usw.). Desweiteren bräuchte dann jeder ein Punktekonto,  sodass er dann entscheiden kann, wie er sie einsetzt. Keine Ahnung, wie  das mit dem Ausgeben der Punkte aussehen soll, aber ich hätte mir das wie einen Shop  vorgestellt, in dem man dann auswählt (also die Gegenstände, die rationiert  sind oder so), was man gern haben möchte (eventuell mit Wartelisten oder  Beschränkungen, da die Menge mancher Güter sehr klein ist wie z.B. ein  bestimmter Supersportwagen und man die gleichmäßige Verteilung dieser Güter unter der Bevölkerung gewährleisten will).
> Zumindest wäre das sinnvoller, da dann jeder selbst entscheiden kann, ob  er mal ein paar Jahre keinen Urlaub macht und auf etwas richtig Gutes  spart oder ob er die Punkte für Belohnungsgüter regelmäßig ausgibt.



Das ist ja hier nicht eine Casting Show. 
Es bedarf kein Punktesystem, wie kommst du darauf?
Es geht einzig darum Neid und Missgunst zu verhindern, die Gesellschaft muss ausgeglichen sein, dann gibt es auch eine Konflikte. Die Auto Brände in Berlin wären ebenso vorbei wie die Slums vor den Großstädten.
Es ist eh klar, dass dazu viel mehr gehört als das Geld abschaffen, alleine schon was religiöse Konflikte für eine Sprengkraft haben.... 



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das hat ja auch schon in der DDR so gut funktioniert, nicht wahr?


 
Öhm, die DDR hatte kein Belohnungssystem und keine freie Meinung, das alles gibts aber, ebenso die freie Wahl der Ausbildung. Niemand wird in einen Job gezwungen, für den 3 Leute gebraucht werden, aber 20 drin stecken.
Das Problem ist halt, dass es eben auch Jobs gibt, die ebenso gemacht werden müssen, die aber eher weniger anklang finden.
Wie viele kennst du, die die menschlichen Reste bei Operationen entsorgen wollen?
wie viele kennst du, die andere Leute bedienen wollen, ihr Leben lang?

Klar, du kannst einen Job machen und wenn er dir nicht zusagt, kannst du was anderes machen, die Möglichkeit besteht immer, niemand ist schlechter als der andere, ein 50 Jähriger ist ebenso wichtig für die Gesellschaft wie ein 20 Jähriger.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Bäcker macht letztendlich das gleiche wie ein Maurer oder Geflügelzüchter, der Unterschied liegt in der Bedeutung der Jobs für die Gesellschaft.
> 
> Warteliste gibts ja nicht, denn jeder hat ja ein Recht auf Erholung, aber, wie schon häufig gesagt, es kann nicht jeder zu den Bikininixen an den Strand fahren.
> Es wird dann eben so verteilt, dass jeder mit Erholung beglückt wird.



Viel gesagt, ein bisschen wiederholt und auf nichts wirklich konkret geantwortet ... du solltest in die Politik!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Ich hab doch konkret was gesagt, wo ist das Problem?

Außerdem fiel es mir ja auch erst gestern ein, und seit dem baue ich das Konzept aus, immer ein Stück weiter, wenn wieder eine Frage kommt. 

Natürlich würde bei dem Konzept auch eine Menge wegfallen, wie eben die Banken und auch gewisse Automobile sind überflüssig, denn es kommt ja auf Effizienz und Nachhaltigkeit an, und da passt ein Porsche 911 Turbo ebenso wenig rein wie der neue Lambo.


----------



## Arthuriel (25. September 2011)

@quante: Mit dem Post wollte ich eigentlich sagen, dass du die Idee  genauer ausarbeiten und auch Fälle bedenken solltest, in denen  Leute z.B. keine Lust haben, einen Urlaub zu machen oder nur einen Teil ihres Urlaubs nutzen wollen und stattdessen etwas anders haben/machen wollen oder ob es letztendlich einfacher wäre, dass heutige System weiter zu nutzen und zu verbessern, da das besser wäre oder so.

P.S.: Und was ist mit Leuten, die trotzdem unbedingt einen Luxuswagen haben möchten? Im Verhältnis zu der Gesamtzahl der Autos ist dieser Markt ja relativ klein und ob man das Streben nach bestimmten Dingen wie einem Porsche dadurch unterbindet, indem man sie einfach verbietet, halte ich auch für eher fraglich (sehr fraglich).

@ConNerVos: Theoretisch müsste er einen epischen Post schreiben, in dem er z.B. beschreiben würde, wie der Tagesablauf des einzelnen sich ändern würde und wie das System genau ablaufen würde usw..

Ansonsten müsste er noch das Thema mit der Energieversorgung, der Infrastruktur usw. ausarbeiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> @quante: Mit dem Post wollte ich eigentlich sagen, dass du die Idee  genauer ausarbeiten und auch Fälle bedenken solltest, in denen  Leute z.B. keine Lust haben, einen Urlaub zu machen oder nur einen Teil ihres Urlaubs nutzen wollen und stattdessen etwas anders haben/machen wollen oder ob es letztendlich einfacher wäre, dass heutige System weiter zu nutzen und zu verbessern, da das besser wäre oder so.


 
Mein Konzept ist so gut, wie es ist, da muss man nichts verbessern oder genauer ausarbeiten. 
Die Frage ist nur, wie man der Bankenlobby und der Autolobby erklärt, dass sie nicht mehr benötigt werden. 

Wie schon mal gesagt, die Auslosung verfällt, wenn man es nicht nutzt, ganz einfach, will man nicht zu den Badenixen, fährt ein anderer hin und man hat halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab doch konkret was gesagt, wo ist das Problem?



Ich wollte den Unterschied der Gewichtung wie du dir den zwischen Bäcker und Pralinenhersteller vorstellst wissen und nicht wie der Bäcker mit wem gleichgestellt ist ... das ist total neben der Frage! 
Die Bedeutung hab ich ja schon angedeutet hier durch Grundnahrungsmittel und "Luxusgut" im speziellen ... keine genaue Antwort von dir.  



> Außerdem fiel es mir ja auch erst gestern ein, und seit dem baue ich das Konzept aus, immer ein Stück weiter, wenn wieder eine Frage kommt.



Die kommen ja jetzt, aber so richtig konkrete Antworten bleiben aus ... man müsste, man sollte, und eventuell sind nichts konkretes.  



> Natürlich würde bei dem Konzept auch eine Menge wegfallen, wie eben die Banken und auch gewisse Automobile sind überflüssig, denn es kommt ja auf Effizienz und Nachhaltigkeit an, und da passt ein Porsche 911 Turbo ebenso wenig rein wie der neue Lambo.



Genau und deswegen gab es im Ostblock Autos vom Trabbi bis zur Tschaika.


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

> Theoretisch müsste er einen epischen Post schreiben,



Er macht lieber viele Einzelbeiträge um seine Postanzeige noch etwas zu steigern. 



> Mein Konzept ist so gut, wie es ist, da muss man nichts verbessern oder genauer ausarbeiten.



Die ganze bisherige "Ausarbeitung" ist eh mehr als Satire zu verstehen.


----------



## Icejester (25. September 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> EDIT2: Ich bin übrigens ein Anhänger des Geheimen Deutschlands. Gibt es dafür hier vielleicht auch Interessenten, die Interesse an einer "Gruppierung" hätten? Lol.



Und was muß man da machen? Deutscher sein und es keinem verraten? Klingt einfach. Kann ich tun. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Warum man immer die DDR ins Boot ziehen muss, gab es da nicht noch andere Länder die genauso drauf waren planwirtschaftstechnisch ... soweit ich weiß der ganze Ostblock! Es gibt aber immer noch ein Land was dieses System nutzt China hm wohl die wohl in 10 Jahren stehen?



Man könnte natürlich auch Bulgarien, Kasachsten oder Rumänien anführen. Aber die DDR ist für die meisten Besucher des Forums wohl etwas greifbarer.
Und China hat übrigens keine Planwirtschaft mehr. Das, was da heute läuft, nennt man Kader-Kapitalismus. Du könntest Nordkorea oder vielleicht auch Kuba als planwirtschaftliche Staaten anführen. Für die sehe ich in 10 Jahren übrigens ganauso schwarz wie heute.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Konzept ist so gut, wie es ist, da muss man nichts verbessern oder genauer ausarbeiten.
> Die Frage ist nur, wie man der Bankenlobby und der Autolobby erklärt, dass sie nicht mehr benötigt werden.


 
Die Frage ist doch vielmehr, wie Du den Menschen insgesamt ein System aufdrücken willst, das sie jeder Freiheit beraubt. Da sind ein paar Angestellte bei Banken und in der Automobilindustrie wohl das kleinste Problem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich wollte den Unterschied der Gewichtung wie du dir den zwischen Bäcker und Pralinenhersteller vorstellst wissen und nicht wie der Bäcker mit wem gleichgestellt ist ... das ist total neben der Frage!
> Die Bedeutung hab ich ja schon angedeutet hier durch Grundnahrungsmittel und "Luxusgut" im speziellen ... keine genaue Antwort von dir.



Und ich habe gesagt, dass es keine gibt.
Wieso sollte jemand besser gestellt sein, nur weil er Prada Taschen herstellt anstatt C&A Taschen?



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Genau und deswegen gab es im Ostblock Autos vom Trabbi bis zur Tschaika.



Es reichen doch ein paar Grundfahrzeuge, die den Bedarf decken, was willst du da mit CO² Schleudern? Das hat nichts mit Nachhaltigkeit zu tun, nur mit Statussymbolen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Die ganze bisherige "Ausarbeitung" ist eh mehr als Satire zu verstehen.


 
Meine Ausarbeitungen sind immer mehr als alle anderen hier bisher gebracht haben, einschließlich dir. 
Bevor du also meckerst, bringe ein besseres System.



Icejester schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch vielmehr, wie Du den Menschen insgesamt ein System aufdrücken willst, das sie jeder Freiheit beraubt. Da sind ein paar Angestellte bei Banken und in der Automobilindustrie wohl das kleinste Problem.



Sie haben doch alle Freiheiten, was willst du denn?
Oder ist Gier für dich der wichtigste Gedankengut?


----------



## Woohoo (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Ausarbeitungen sind immer mehr als alle anderen hier bisher gebracht haben, einschließlich dir.
> Bevor du also meckerst, bringe ein besseres System.



Selbst das bestehende System ist um einiges besser.  Zudem sage ich ja nicht das du nichts ausgearbeitet hast sondern nur dass das abgelieferte ein Witz ist, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das, was da heute läuft, nennt man Kader-Kapitalismus.



In dem es immer noch eine Planwirtschaft gibt. 

@ quante

Das Manifest war ja dicker und ausgearbeiter als dein System, aber so richtig ausgeführt wurde es auch noch nie.


----------



## Arthuriel (25. September 2011)

@quante: Du musst es genauer ausarbeiten, da es bisher irgendwie nur so aussieht, als würde es sich nur auf Urlaube oder Autos beziehen und dass man zwischen Urlaub oder nichts auswählen kann, hört sich mies an, da manche vielleicht was anderes wollen (z.B. einen Fernseher oder Pflanzen für den Garten usw.).

Zu dem 1-PC pro Person Zeug: Hmm, wir haben ca. 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde und es kommen noch ca. 2 bis 3 Milliarden hinzu (Computer an Arbeitsplätzen usw. nicht zu vergessen). Wenn du die alle mit PCs versorgen willst und nicht möchtest, dass zu viel Elektroschritt anfällt, müsstest du den Leuten ebenfalls klar machen, dass der Computer, den sie besitzen, ein paar Jahre halten muss (wobei man noch Fortschritte in der Produktion usw. miteinbeziehen müsste, sodass diese Probleme vielleicht gar nicht mehr so groß sind).
Nagut, man muss hinzu sagen, dass das Elektroschrottproblem heute ebenfalls existiert.


----------



## Icejester (25. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie haben doch alle Freiheiten, was willst du denn?
> Oder ist Gier für dich der wichtigste Gedankengut?


 
Das hat doch nichts mit Gier zu tun. Aber ich will eben kaufen können, was ich für richtig halte und dann in Urlaub fahren, wenn es mir gefällt. Wir werden ja heute schon viel zu sehr vom Staat bevormundet. Wie soll es dann erst in Deinem System aussehen? Das ist doch Horror pur!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Selbst das bestehende System ist um einiges besser.  Zudem sage ich ja nicht das du nichts ausgearbeitet hast sondern nur dass das abgelieferte ein Witz ist, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.



Wo ist denn ein bestehendes System gut, das wenige bevorteilt, viele benachteiligt und wo der Reichtum sehr ungerecht verteilt ist? 

Mein Konzept ist kein Witz, es ist die Möglichkeit völlig auf Geld und die Nachteile davon zu verzichten, eben das Star Trek Prinzip.
Das Problem bei dieser Sache ist eben, dass man Statussymbole ausblenden muss, das ist eben nicht sehr einfach.

Du kannst ja weiterhin in einem System leben, das wenige bevorteilt und in dem viele verarmen, dann will ich aber nicht in deiner Haut stecken, wenn die eine wütende Meute eben diese abziehen.



Arthuriel schrieb:


> @quante: Du musst es genauer ausarbeiten, da es bisher irgendwie nur so aussieht, als würde es sich nur auf Urlaube oder Autos beziehen und dass man zwischen Urlaub oder nichts auswählen kann, hört sich mies an, da manche vielleicht was anderes wollen (z.B. einen Fernseher oder Pflanzen für den Garten usw.).



Das mit dem Urlaub ist auch nur ein Beispiel, weil es eben ja eine Arbeitspflicht gibt, niemand soll sich ausruhen und andere für sich arbeiten lassen, eben weil alles nichts mehr kostet.
Es geht darum, dass jeder dann seinen Teil beitragen muss, damit es der Gemeinschaft gut geht, wie und in welchem Ausmaß ist nicht genau festzulegen, dass muss der Einzelfall zeigen.
Fernseher kosten ja nichts und gehören zur Grundausstattung, wie eben auch ein Computer, ein Kühlschrank, Herd, Waschmaschine, usw.
Wenn du ein Haus/Wohnung hast (das ist ja ein Grundbedarfsgut), kannst du auch Pflanzen einsäen oder Rasen oder sonst was, oder du baust dir einen Pool, das musst du wissen. Jeder kann sich frei ausleben.



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Zu dem 1-PC pro Person Zeug: Hmm, wir haben ca. 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde und es kommen noch ca. 2 bis 3 Milliarden hinzu (Computer an Arbeitsplätzen usw. nicht zu vergessen). Wenn du die alle mit PCs versorgen willst und nicht möchtest, dass zu viel Elektroschritt anfällt, müsstest du den Leuten ebenfalls klar machen, dass der Computer, den sie besitzen, ein paar Jahre halten muss (wobei man noch Fortschritte in der Produktion usw. miteinbeziehen müsste, sodass diese Probleme vielleicht gar nicht mehr so groß sind).
> Nagut, man muss hinzu sagen, dass das Elektroschrottproblem heute ebenfalls existiert.



Das Dilemma hier wieder ist ja, dass du nachhaltig kaum 7 Milliarden oder mehr Menschen gleichmäßig ernähren und in Wohnungen stecken kannst, die Mittel dafür sind einfach nicht gleich verteilt. Der Aufwand in den Wüstengegenden fruchtbare Felder zu haben ist einfach aufwändiger als bei uns.
Das System kann man nur dann anwenden, wenn sich die Menschen im Klaren sind, dass es so, wie es jetzt ist, nicht mehr weiter gehen kann, aber dann müssen auch alle mitmachen, wenn auch nur einer nicht dabei ist, funktioniert es nicht und angesichts der Konflikte, die Weltweit vorhanden sind, sehe ich eh nicht, dass es funktionieren kann. Aber das ist dann die Schuld des Menschen, nichts das des Konzeptes.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit Gier zu tun. Aber ich will eben kaufen können, was ich für richtig halte und dann in Urlaub fahren, wenn es mir gefällt. Wir werden ja heute schon viel zu sehr vom Staat bevormundet. Wie soll es dann erst in Deinem System aussehen? Das ist doch Horror pur!


 
Aber wieso willst du dir was kaufen?
Alles ist gratis, wieso also was kaufen?

Und du kannst doch auch in Urlaub fahren, wann du willst oder denkst du, dass alle gleichzeitig in Urlaub fahren? Geht doch gar nicht.
Und in meinem Fall wird auch keiner bevormundet, die Gesellschaft selbst legt die Richtlinien fest, kein Staat, denn da wo es kein Geld mehr gibt, keine Subventionen, keine "besser gestellten", fällt der Staat weg, er wird überflüssig.
In etwa so überflüssig wie die Musikindustrie heute ist. 

Den Menschen muss klar werden, dass der ungezügelte Kapitalismus in einer Welt mit 7 Milliarden Menschen nicht mehr funktioniert. Es kann nicht immer nur eine Verteilung von unten nach oben stattfinden, wie augenblicklich, der Kreis des immer Reicher Werdens muss durchbrochen werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

Star Trek Prinzip ist es nicht ganz, denn dort gibt es immer noch Geld, selbst innerhalb der Förderation wird mit Credits gearbeitet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Star Trek Prinzip ist es nicht ganz, denn dort gibt es immer noch Geld, selbst innerhalb der Förderation wird mit Credits gearbeitet.


 
Nein, wo denn?
Erinnerst du dich nicht an die TNG Folge, in der Picard gefragt wird, was das Schiff gekostet hat und er erklärt, dass die Wirtschaft nun anders funktioniert, ohne Geld.


----------



## Arthuriel (25. September 2011)

@ConNerVos: Ah, da wurde also meine "Punkte"-Idee geklaut. Spaß beiseite, denn spätestens, wenn die Leute untereinander handeln usw., gibt es Tauschhandel bzw. einen Handel mit irgendeiner Währung, sodass eine geldlose Gesellschaft vermutlich noch unwahrscheinlicher ist als die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Tragen von hohen Hosen cool sein sollte.

@quante: Irgendwie musst du trotzdem das Problem lösen, wie man globale Warenströme usw. kontrolliert bzw. die Verteilung von Gütern, sodass du wieder Leute benötigst, die das koordinieren.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. September 2011)

@ quante

Nein bin eher TOS-Fan.  Aber sag mal die Staffel und die Folge an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> @quante: Irgendwie musst du trotzdem das Problem lösen, wie man globale Warenströme usw. kontrolliert bzw. die Verteilung von Gütern, sodass du wieder Leute benötigst, die das koordinieren.


 
Es wird ja produziert, also wie jetzt auch, und logisch musst du Personal haben, die das koordinieren, denn es soll ja keine riesigen Überschüsse produziert werden, es muss halt soviel da sein, dass jemand, der z.B. eine neue Waschmaschine braucht, auch sofort eine bekommt und nicht 10 Jahre warten muss. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ quante
> 
> Nein bin eher TOS-Fan.  Aber sag mal die Staffel und die Folge an.



Weiß ich nicht mehr, war, wenn ich nicht irre, bei der Folge, wo sie die Menschen in den Stasiskaplsen gefunden haben, die man im 20. Jahrhundert eingefroren haben.
Der eine war Säufer, der von Chrusher geheilt wurde, die Frau wollte wissen, was aus ihren Kindern geworden ist und der Typ war ein reicher Typ und wollte seinen Broker sprechen. 
Da kamen dann zum Schluss die Romulaner zu und der Typ sagte (der halt Geschäftsmann ist, der kennt sich aus), dass die Romulaner auch keine Ahnung haben, aber zu arrogant sind es zuzugeben (oder so ähnlich).


----------



## Arthuriel (25. September 2011)

Okay, da bei der ganzen Diskussion deutlich geworden ist, dass eine geldlose Gesellschaft aufgrund einiger Faktoren unmöglich ist, können wir ja zum Thema übergehen, was man in einer Gesellschaft verbessern kann, dessen Wirtschaftssystem auf Geld basiert.
Oder soll man noch weiter über eine geldlose Gesellschaft reden? Weiß ja nicht, wer noch was dazu posten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Ich hab ja mein Konzept zur geldlosen Gesellschaft vorgestellt. 
Eben in Anleihe an Star Trek oder sonst wie (nur ohne Holodeck )

Im Startpost steht aber immer noch nichts, was das eigentlich genau bedeutet, hier wäre ein Link mal gut, damit man weiß, was darunter verstanden wird, sonst reden wir hier alle nur um den "unbekannten" Brei herum.

Wenn du ein anderes Wirtschaftssystem willst, dann kannst du in den Finanz und Währungsthread gehen, denn dort stelle ich ja die Frage: "Gibt es einen Ausweg".


----------



## AMDFan2005 (26. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und was muß man da machen? Deutscher sein und es keinem verraten? Klingt einfach. Kann ich tun.


 
Hehe. 

Nein. Das Geheime Deutschland ist ein Konzept des Georgen Kults, dem auch Claus Schenk Graf von Stauffenberg angehörte. So soll auch der letzte Ausruf Stauffenbergs "Es lebe unser geheimes Deutschland" gewesen sein. 

Das geheime Deutschland nach Stauffenberg wäre ein freies Deutschland gewesen, welches alle Deutschen zu Staatsträgern macht, gleichseits aber die "Gleichheitslüge" (wie Stauffenberg es schrieb) ablehnt, also eine gewisse Hierarchie aufrecht erhält. Gestützt wäre dieses geheime, freie Deutschland durch eine starke Verfassung, die ihrerseits durch unabhängige Kräfte aus dem politischen und militärischen Bereich geschützt worden wäre. 

Letzteres finde ich im Prinzip besser gelöst, als unsere heutige Lösung. Wenn man daran denkt wie die Rotroben das deutsche Volk bereits einmal hintergingen (Volksgerichthof ab 1934*), finde ich das recht erschreckend. Und meiner Meinung nach beweist dies, dass das gesamte Juristentum zu leicht korrumpierbar ist, weswegen eine stärkere, unabhängigere Macht wohl ein sichereres Fundament biete. 

*U. a.
Das Verhalten bezgl. der Griechenlandhilfe war auch nicht gerade volksnah, und gilt ebenfalls als Beweis dafür, dass die obersten Gerichte in Deutschland nur einem unterstehen. Dem Staat. 


@ConNerVos

China ist aber keine Planwirtschaft. Eigentlich wäre das überhaupt mal Definitionswürdig, was denn China wirklich ist. 
Es ist definitiv näher an der Marktwirtschaft, als der Großteil der westlichen Welt. Gleichzeitig aber auch eine Wirtschaftsform, die mit Plagiaten zu kämpfen hat und immer noch recht stark vom Staat gelenkt wird (was dem Konzept der freien Marktwirtschaft widerspricht).

Planwirtschaften gibt es übrigens immer noch einige. Nord Korea, beispielsweise. Oder Kuba. Weißrussland ist auch eine. Und die Schweiz wäre auch direkt auf dem Weg dahin, ginge es nach SVP und SP.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. September 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> China ist aber keine Planwirtschaft. Eigentlich wäre das überhaupt mal Definitionswürdig, was denn China wirklich ist.
> Es ist definitiv näher an der Marktwirtschaft, als der Großteil der westlichen Welt.



Ja eine Art Zwischending, aber offiziell ist es noch eine Planwirtschaft, denn vier Jahrespläne gibt es dort immer noch.


----------



## sfc (26. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab ja mein Konzept zur geldlosen Gesellschaft vorgestellt.
> Eben in Anleihe an Star Trek oder sonst wie (nur ohne Holodeck )



Wo willste die Anleihen hergenommen haben? Star Trek hat zur Umsetzung immer nur großzügig geschwiegen. Im Übrigen predigt Star Trek eine Leistungsgesellschaft. Nur dass man da nichts möglichst viel Money erwirtschaften soll, sondern gefälligst die Menschenheit voranbringen. Faulenzer sind mir da noch nicht untergekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

Die Anleihe war der Verzicht auf Geld.
Fort Knox ist ja nur noch ein Museum mehr nicht. 

Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass nicht alle Menschen in der Sternenflotte sind.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. September 2011)

Stimmt gibt auch Kolonisten ... das sind wahrscheinlich die die auf der Erde dann keinen Job bekommen würden, weil da ja schon alles auf Nachhaltigkeit läuft.


----------



## Gast_0002 (26. September 2011)

Hey, nett das doch noch etwas über dieses unangenehme Thema diskutiert wird. Die Lösung für dieses Problem ist natürlich sehr komplex. Aber wie ich schon am Anfang geschrieben hab. Das System ist nicht besonders relevant, wenn wir beginnen würden "gesund" zu handeln. Echte Verantwortung übernehmen würden, für uns und nicht nur für sich. Das heist, ich denke an Deine Belange genau so nach wie über meine. Vielleicht müsste man sich sogar mehr für das Wohl des Gegenübers interessieren, denn um sein eigenes. Dann wär die Welt besser, egal ob Diktatur oder Demokratie. Ein lieber, weiser, sanfter König wär allemal nicht schlecht.

Es geht also nicht um das Äussere, es geht nur um das Innere. Man muss nur wollen. Vergeben wollen, verzichten wollen etc. Und allen ginge es besser. Luxusgüter, ehrlich? Braucht man? Will man? Müsste man schon darüber hinweg wachsen. Vorher muss man nicht über ein neues System nachdenken. Es gibt zwar Massnahmen, die würden zumindest die Geldsammelgier etwas eindämmen. Man könnte dem Geld ein Ablaufdatum geben. Man könnte die Staatsbanken verstaatlichen (Kolaps), man könnte ein Luxusgüterpunktesystem einrichten (Begrenzung). 

Man könnte morgen das Auto verkaufen und Zug fahren. Man könnte morgen vegetarisch essen. Man könnte morgen den Kollegen Gipfeli mitbringen. Man könnte aufhören zu lügen. Man könnte ...... Wir müssen es nur machen.

Ich versuch das alles, wo es geht, für ein besseres Gemeinsam. Meine Freunde sind schon ganz angesteckt von der Qualität und Leichtigkeit dieser Lebensart. Und bitte, das hat nichts mit Sekte zu tun. Auch geht es hier nicht um einen Personenkult (Wie bei der Kirche). Sondern es geht um die Tugenden Freunde, die wie fast alle verloren haben. 

Und Entschuldigung wenn ich mal ruppig bin. Ich seh nun mal das verdammte Potential der Menschen. Das hier könnte ein Paradies sein, aber wie machen es zur Hölle. Das tut nun mal weh.  Peace@all!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Man könnte morgen das Auto verkaufen und Zug fahren.



Ein Bahnhof gibts in meinem Dorf nicht, also neee.



cushycrux schrieb:


> Man könnte morgen vegetarisch essen.



Sehe ich aus wie ein Kaninchen? Also neee.



cushycrux schrieb:


> Man könnte morgen den Kollegen Gipfeli mitbringen.



In meinem Dorf wohnt keiner, der in der gleichen Firma arbeitet wie ich, also neee.



cushycrux schrieb:


> Man könnte aufhören zu lügen.



... und meiner Frau sagen, dass sie einen fetten Hintern hat? Also, neee. 



cushycrux schrieb:


> Und Entschuldigung wenn ich mal ruppig bin. Ich seh nun mal das verdammte Potential der Menschen. Das hier könnte ein Paradies sein, aber wie machen es zur Hölle. Das tut nun mal weh.  Peace@all!


 
Das ist aber doch nur alles Geschwafel, was du hier ablässt. (sorry)
Wo sind denn deine Konzepte?
Appellieren machen alle, macht der Papst jeden Tag. Das ist jetzt auch wieder der Fall, man appelliert an die Banken, sich im Zaum zu halten, passiert aber nicht, also bringt hoffen schon mal gar nichts.
Durch Hoffen füllt sich mein Kühlschrank nicht, Hoffnung bezahlt meine Rechnungen nicht. Alles muss ich selbst machen.


----------



## Gast_0002 (26. September 2011)

Vier Worte: (für Dich offenbar Geschwafel ):
SEI EIN VORBILD, VERDAMMT!

Warum glaubst Du hat jedes System auf Erden in dem wir lebten und leben versagt? Nicht wegen den Systemen an sich, sondern weil die Ratten nun mal alle Löcher finden, in dem morschen Rumpf. Wir Menschen sind keine Steine, die sich nicht entscheiden können ob sie auf dem Rücken oder auf dem Bauch liegen. Wir können uns entscheiden, was wir sind, wie wir sind, wie wir handeln. So lange der Mensch, hier ->  den macht, wird es nicht besser.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Ich versuch das alles, wo es geht, für ein besseres Gemeinsam. Meine Freunde sind schon ganz angesteckt von der Qualität und Leichtigkeit dieser Lebensart.



Dann komm doch mal auf den Punkt ... was machst du konkret, außer anderen zu überzeugen da mal über eine andere Lebensweise nachzudenken!? 

Ja total angesteckt alle scharen sich um dich und beten dich an oder wie?  ...


----------



## Toffelwurst (26. September 2011)

Survival of the fitest! Natürliche Selektion!


----------



## Gast_0002 (26. September 2011)

Genau, alle scharen sich um mich. "Nur" 

Anscheinen kann ich mich so oft wiederholen wie ich will. Auf Deinem Umhänger soll nicht "Cushy" stehen, sondern - "Ich bin ein Vorbild!"
Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Vier Worte: (für Dich offenbar Geschwafel ):
> SEI EIN VORBILD, VERDAMMT!



Ich bin für niemanden ein Vorbild, wenn jemand meint, dass ich für ihn ein Vorbild bin, bitte schön, ist aber nicht mein Problem.
Ich versuchte meine Kinder so zu erziehen, dass sie bewusst mit der Welt umgehen werden, mehr geht aber nicht, alles andere wird sich zeigen, wenn sie erwachsen sind.



cushycrux schrieb:


> Warum glaubst Du hat jedes System auf Erden in dem wir lebten und leben versagt? Nicht wegen den Systemen an sich, sonder weil die Ratten nun mal alle Löcher finden in dem morschen Rumpf. Wir Menschen sind keine Steine, die sich nicht entscheiden können ob sie auf dem Rücken oder auf dem Bauch liegen. Wir können uns entscheiden, was wir sind, wie wir sind, wie wir handeln. So lange der Mensche hier ->  den machen wird es nicht besser.



Weil der Mensch gierig, egoistisch, machtbessen und boshaft ist.
Das ist eben Evolution, daran liegt das, der Mann tut alles um die Frauen zu beeindrucken, das geht am Besten mit Geld, Macht und Einfluss, dann kommen die Frauen angelaufen.
Oder denkst du echt, dass Dieter Bohlen deswegen 20 Jährige kriegt, weil er gemütlich und witzig ist? 

Du kannst das erst dann ändern, wenn sich der Mensch von der Evolution löst, aber das kann er nicht, denn er unterliegt er wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. September 2011)

> Anscheinen kann ich mich so oft wiederholen wie ich will. Auf Deinem  Umhänger soll nicht "Cushy" stehen, sondern - "Ich bin ein Vorbild!"
> Jetzt verstanden?


Und ich frage dich wie DU dich äußerst als Vorbild!? Was dich im speziellen zu diesem Vorbild macht für deine Freunde, außer dem Aufruf deiner Lebensweise zu folgen!

Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Gast_0002 (26. September 2011)

"Weil der Mensch gierig, egoistisch, machtbessen und boshaft ist."

So, und ich behaupte jetzt mal, er hat sich dazu treiben lassen (Von seinen Schaafhunden). Weil der Mensch ist ja nicht Dumm, oder?


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. September 2011)

Im Moment stellst du dich mir nur dar wie ein Mensch der bei Speakers Corner in London steht und seine Predigt hält.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2011)

Auto verkaufen? Schön wärs bekomme ich eine eigene Bahnanbindung? Wozu vegetarisch und warum dadurch sterben die Tiere auch ´weil ich denen das Essen wegesse. Nicht mehr Lügen, warum sollte es keine Notlügen geben? Einen König? das ist ja quasi wie eine Diktatur. Luxusgüter warum nicht, ich ´bin ich und kein Herdentier was in der Höhle wohnt. Wer bei mir verschissen dem vergebe ich nicht, da er im Vorfeld genug Möglichkeiten gehabt hätte. Ich würde mit der Mentalität niemanden anstecken können eher die mich


----------



## Gast_0002 (26. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und ich frage dich wie DU dich äußerst als Vorbild!? Was dich im speziellen zu diesem Vorbild macht für deine Freunde, außer dem Aufruf deiner Lebensweise zu Folgen!
> 
> Jetzt verstanden?



Jep, verstanden. Ich lebe es. Ich lebe in einer kleineren Wohnung als ich mir leisten kann. Ich verzichte aufs Auto, weitestgehend auf Fleisch, auf Flüge, auf Gewalt, Rache, Neid, Geiz, und Hass. Einfach ist das bestimmt nicht. Muss leider off..Cu@


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> "Weil der Mensch gierig, egoistisch, machtbessen und boshaft ist."
> 
> So, und ich behaupte jetzt mal, er hat sich dazu treiben lassen (Von seinen Schaafhunden). Weil der Mensch ist ja nicht Dumm, oder?


 
Nein, der Mensch muss so sein, denn nur dann kann er als Art überleben und sich fortpflanzen.
Ein paar Affenarten haben sich weiter entwickelt, zum Homo. Der Homo Sapiens konkurrierte mit anderen Homos. Weil der Sapiens aber eben sehr gierig, machtbessen, boshaft und egoistisch ist, konnte er die anderen Homos in die Knie zwingen und diese Nische in der Evolution besetzen (weil er eben Fleisch gegessen hat ).
Die Evolution pennt aber nicht, die Erde verändert sich, der Homo Sapiens muss sich anpassen, muss sich weiter entwickeln, wenn er nicht aussterben will, dazu muss er die Weibchen beeindrucken, sie anlocken, damit er sich mit ihnen paaren kann.
Das macht er, indem er ein Haus baut (wie der Vogel ein Nest baut), er ein Auto hat oder eben andere Güter (wie der Pinguin Steine sammelt) und sich schick kleidet (der Pfau sieht mit seinem Federn auch spitze aus). So bekommt er die Weibchen.

Was denkst du, wieso Sex Spaß bringt? 
Würde es keinen Spaß bringen, wäre der Homo Sapiens schon ausgestorben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Ich lebe es. Ich lebe in einer kleineren Wohnung als ich mir leisten kann.



Gut ist das jetzt Geiz oder Sparsamkeit darüber lässt sich streiten. Könnte ja auch bequem (cushy) sein, da du ja nun auch weniger sauber machen musst. 




> Ich verzichte aufs Auto,


Hm was soll mir das sagen ... kein Geld, keinen Führerschein, oder ein sehr gutes öffentliches Verkehrsnetz?  



> auf Flüge,


Wenn man seinen Urlaub auf Balkonien, oder in Deutschland macht kommt man auch mit Bus und Bahn dahin, muss man ja auch, besonders wenn man unter Flugangst leidet und kein Auto hat. 

Also ich musste in meinem Beruf oft fliegen, um dahin zu kommen wo mein Chef mich haben wollte, aber um dir einen Gefallen zu tun werde ich das nächste Mal um ein Bahnticket nach Kanada bitten. 



> auf Gewalt, Rache, Neid, Geiz, und Hass.


Also das was die meisten Menschen auch versuchen ... bei dir klappt das? Du bist ein Asket! 



> Einfach ist das bestimmt nicht. Muss leider off..Cu@


Nee stimmt ... das ist wirklich schwer zu glauben!


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das macht er, indem er ein Haus baut (wie der Vogel ein Nest baut), er ein Auto hat oder eben andere Güter (wie der Pinguin Steine sammelt) und sich schick kleidet (der Pfau sieht mit seinem Federn auch spitze aus). So bekommt er die Weibchen.


 
Deswegen montieren sich viele auch einen lauten Auspuff ans Auto, weil der der am lauteste brüllt im Tierreich die Weibchen bekommt.
Ein schönes Beispiel neben Dieter Bohlen ist auch Berlusconi. 

Wieviel Weibchen lockt man mit einer kleinen Wohnung, kein Auto, kein Luxus, keine Urlaubsflüge, kein Fleisch etc. an? Zum aussterben verdammt, verdaaaaaammt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wieviel Weibchen lockt man mit einer kleinen Wohnung, kein Auto, kein Luxus, keine Urlaubsflüge, kein Fleisch etc. an? Zum aussterben verdammt, verdaaaaaammt.


 
Geht zwar ein wenig am Thread vorbei (wobei ich den Sinn des Threads immer noch nicht so sehe), aber welche Frauen kommen denn in die Wohnungen von Nerds, bei denen die Pizzaschachteln von selbst vom Sofa hüpfen? 
Wahrscheinlich bekommt er das nicht mal mit, da die Frauen bei WOW anderes aussehen. 

Letztendlich kannst du nur ein System einbinden, das auch von alles akzeptiert wird, bzw. eben dort sinnvoll ist, wo es auch gebraucht wird.
Aktuell ist es so, dass das System eher den Reichen und Mächtigen zu Gute kommt, klar, dass sie das so lassen wollen, denn würde sich das ändern, würden sie nicht mehr reichen werden und daher interessiert es sie auch nicht, dass statt 10% nun 20% der Menschen unterhalb der Armutsgrenze leben oder bald 70%, es macht für sie ja keinen Unterschied.

Aber das geht alles schon wieder zu sehr auf die Finanz- und Währungskrise, man könnte auch dort weiter diskutieren, wie man diesen Kreislauf verlassen könnte.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

Also ich bin für eine Schließung, das Einzige was der TE hier macht, ist ein Aufruf zur gegenseitigen Nächstenliebe und wenn ich so etwas hören will, kann ich auch in die Kirche, denn konkretes wie man das in heutigen Zeiten schafft wird nicht vom TE kommen, weil ist ihm ja zu komplex!


----------



## Icejester (27. September 2011)

Nun ja. Der reine Aufruf zur Nächstenliebe ist an sich ja noch nichts schlechtes. Wenn Du davon aber partout nichts lesen willst, mußt Du ja auch nichts schreiben. Langsam aber sicher wird der Thread dann im Orkus verschwinden. Das wäre wenigstens eine etwas diplomatischere Herangehensweise...


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

Danke für die Belehrung und genau deswegen bin ich für eine Schließung, weil dann nie wieder welche kommen die einen +1-Post setzen können wie du und der Thread ewig in der Versenkung bleibt. 

PS: Ich habe den TE schon darauf hingewiesen konkreter zu werden. Was er sich halt vorstellt, um genau das hinzubekommen was er da propagiert (nicht nur seine Gerede um einen besseren Menschen ), aber einen Plan dafür, außer anderen die Sichtweise der Welt in seinen Augen zu eröffnen, kam nicht und das allein ist halt nicht wirklich eine Lösung! Ansonsten kann er kann ja schreiben was er will, nur allein mir fehlt der Glaube für sein ach so fast schon messiashafte Verhalten anderen Menschen gegenüber und natürlich die Freunde (Jünger ) Zitat:  "Meine Freunde sind schon ganz angesteckt von der Qualität und Leichtigkeit dieser Lebensart." ... ich sehe gewisse Parallelen zu einem Mann der einst in Nazaret wandelte.


----------



## INU.ID (27. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Du läßt den Trickle-Down-Effekt völlig außer Acht. Damit machst Du es Dir zu einfach.


 Diese "These" verliert einfach ihre Bedeutung, sie wird uninteressant. Warum hab ich weiter oben ja schon erläutert. Aber noch mal in kurz: Der Fortschritt in den meisten Bereichen wird aufgrund finanzieller Interessen gebremst (getätigte Investitionen so lange wie möglich ausschlachten, neue Investitionen so lange wie irgendmöglich vor sich her schieben). Wie gesagt, über 100 Jahre Entwicklung stecken im Verbrennungsmotor, einer xtrem rohstoffvernichtenden Technik mit nem Wirkungsgrad von unter 20%.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

INU.ID schrieb:


> (getätigte Investitionen so lange wie möglich ausschlachten, neue Investitionen so lange wie irgendmöglich vor sich her schieben).


 
Das aktuelle Beispiel ist die Atomkraft, die bringt Gewinne und relativ wenig Investitionskosten, also wird so lange wie möglich daran festgehalten, auf Kosten der Weiterentwicklung neuer Energien, wie eben WKA.
Mit dem Verbrennungsmotor ist es ähnlich, neue Konzepte sind möglich, doch solange mit dem "ollen" Benzin genug Geld verdient wird, bleibt alles beim Alten.


----------



## Gast_0002 (27. September 2011)

Angesicht dem das ich hier nur attackiert werden, anstatt das man vielleicht mal ein Sekündchen darüber nachdenkt, wäre es mir auch recht den Thread zu schliessen.

Alle verlangen ein Wunder, aber selber anfangen - ist nicht. Stattdessen gibt es blöde Sprüche en mass. Kenn ich gut von rechten Politikern, Lobbisten, Bankern und so...
Ich schreib hier nichts mehr. Happy an die Wand knall Leuz!


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

Ich verlange kein Wunder! 

Ich möchte Lösungen und du bietest nur an die Menschen gedanklich zu verändern und da bist du näher an ein Wunder als ich!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Alle verlangen ein Wunder, aber selber anfangen - ist nicht. Stattdessen gibt es blöde Sprüche en mass. Kenn ich gut von rechten Politikern, Lobbisten, Bankern und so...
> Ich schreib hier nichts mehr. Happy an die Wand knall Leuz!


 
Ich hab ein Konzept gebracht, wie man die Wirtschaftsform der Erde ändern kann, zum Vorteil der meisten.
Von dir kam leider nichts anderes als Durchhalteparolen und Hoffen auf Veränderungen, die aber nie kommen.

Wenn du ein Konzept hat, dann raus damit, wie sieht dein Wirtschaftskonzept aus?


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

Er wird hier nichts mehr schreiben ... ich sagte doch schon normal er ist ein Truther! Wie solche Menschen vorgehen sollte dir doch bewusst sein ... gibt doch genug hier im Forum von denen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der ein alternatives Modell vorgestellt hat?
> Wie bleibt der TE? Der wollte doch auch eins vorstellen.
> 
> Und sonst hat keine eine Idee, wie man die Welt neu sortieren kann?


 
Wenn gute Ideen dafür so leicht wären, dann sähe die Welt anders aus...
Letztlich hat der Threadersteller in einem Punkt recht: Das System als solches ist zweitrangig. Es geht um die Menschen. Die muss man dazu bringen, "das Richtige" (oder zumindest irgendwas) zu machen. Der Kapitalismus ist deswegen so erfolgreich, weil er dieses Problem auf die primitivste und robustetste Art löst: Jeder darf und soll auf alle soviel Zwang ausüben, wie er kann. Das Problem, dass einige dabei sehr viel Macht ausüben und andere ausbeuten/für sich schuften lassen/vernichten, während andere nur noch Opfer des Systems sind, wird kurzerhand vom Problem zum Ziel erklärt (""Leistungs"gerechtigkeit") und gut ist. Damit hat man (aus Sicht von nicht-Kapitalisten) zwar keinen schönen oder gar haltbaren Zustand geschaffen, aber einen, der sich nicht aus sich selbst heraus auflöst, weil eben diejenigen, die ihn ändern könnten nicht diejenigen sind, die ihn ändern wollen.
Im Gegensatz dazu stehen z.B. Systeme, bei denen (auf verschiedene Art und Weise) der Druck zentral von oben aufgebaut wird (Monarchien, real existierender Sozialismus). Historisch betrachtet waren die aber nie in der Lage, allen Leuten ein schönes Leben zu ermöglichen, so dass auch hier Motivation für Systemänderungen vorliegt - in dem Fall aber auch bei denen, die diese durchsetzen können: Der breiten Masse. Das führt solange zu Machtwechseln, bis eine dieser Änderungen mal beim Kapitalismus landet, dessen redundanter Unterdrückungsmechanismus eben quasi nicht zu stürzen ist.
Alle Vorschläge neuer Systeme, die mir bislang begegnet sind und die allen Leuten ein schöneres Leben ermöglichen wollen, als die bislang umgesetzten Konzepte, versuchen mehr oder minder auf externe Zwecke obiger Natur zu verzichten (um eben kein Leid zu verursachen), erfordern dafür aber die Kooperation (also den Selbstzwang) des Inviduums. Dabei ist es egal, ob du gewaltfreie Anarchisten, Kommunisten oder Kommunale Initiativen fragst: Immer ist freiwillige Kooperation die Grundlage.
Auch dein System beinhaltet z.B. bislang keinen Mechanismus, der die Leute dazu bringt, auch tatsächlich mit maximalem Eifer zu arbeiten. Es enthält auch keinen Mechanismus, der eine Schattenwirtschaft unterbindet. Entweder ergänzt du hier staatliche Zwangsmaßnahmen nach Vorbild des real existierenden Sozialismus', oder du hoffst ebenfalls darauf, dass sich die Leute von selbst im Sinne des Systems verhalten.

Werden sie aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.

Und genau dieses Problem gilt es zu lösen - wer das schafft, der kann mit nahezu jedem System tolle Bedingungen schaffen. Da ist es letztlich egal, ob man einen Kapitalismus hat, in dem niemand mehr versucht, dem anderen zu schaden, oder ob man eine Monarchie hat, in der der Herrscher alles für sein Volk tut, oder eine praktische Umsetzung des theoretischen Kommunismus. Leider ist der beste Ansatz zur Lösung dieses Problem bislang "Bildung und Hoffen auf Einsicht" 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht mehr, war, wenn ich nicht irre, bei der Folge, wo sie die Menschen in den Stasiskaplsen gefunden haben, die man im 20. Jahrhundert eingefroren haben.



Gibt mehrere Star Trek Folgen und iirc auch in den Filmen Hinweise darauf, dass die Förderation komplett ohne Geld arbeitet. Es macht ja letztlich auch keinen Sinn: Was für einen Wert hat Geld in einem Wirtschaftssystem, in dem Energie offensichtlich unbegrenzt verbraucht werden kann und in der mittels Energie alles repliziert werden kann? Star Trek ist die perfekte Überflussgesellschaft, jeder muss nur noch das machen, was er will bzw. wozu er sich verfplichtet wird.

Die unbeantwortete Frage ist eben: Wieso gibt es in der Förderation so viele Leute, die sich dazu verpflichtet fühlen, im Alter von 20 Jahren als Redshirt bei einer vollkommen unnötigen, bemannten Bodenmission draufzugehen, aber offensichtlich keinen einzigen Faulenzer?




Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Survival of the fitest! Natürliche Selektion!



Es lebe die Ratte!




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst das erst dann ändern, wenn sich der Mensch von der Evolution löst, aber das kann er nicht, denn er unterliegt er wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch.


 
Der Mensch (und eine Reihe andere Lebewesen imho auch) kann sein gesamtes Verhalten bewusst steuern. Wenn sich nur nach Trieben richtet, die in einem Szenario vor 100.000 Jahren sinnvoll erschienen, dann ist es sein freier Wille, sich wie ein Steinzeitmensch zu verhalten - aber es ist unausweichbarer Zwang. Unsere heutige Gesellschaft ist ein offensichtliches Beispiel dafür, wie wir unsere Triebe kontrollieren, leiten und z.T. blockieren können. Denn mitlerweile zeigen wir eine ganze Reihe von Verhaltensweisen, die sich eigentlich auf die eigene Person oder maximal die eigene Familie beziehen sollten, in Bezug auf unseren Heimatort, unseren Arbeitsgeber oder unseren Staat. Wir beklauen auch nicht mehr unseren Nachbarn, sonder unseren Nachbarkontinent.
Es gibt durchaus Einzelbeispiele altruistischer Menschen, die zeigen, dass wir unseren Bezugsrahmen auch soweit ausdehnen können, dass die gesamte Menschheit oder gar alle Lebewesen zum "wir" gehören und nicht mehr als Gegner/Konkurrent behandelt werden. Aber das erfordert eben persönlichen Einsatz (s.o.) - in höherem Maße als die bisherige Ausweitung von der evolutionären Veranlagung von vielleicht 1-2 dutzend Menschen auf die heute umgesetzte Handhabung von im Schnitt vielleicht 1-2 hundert.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. September 2011)

> Gibt mehrere Star Trek Folgen und iirc auch in den Filmen Hinweise darauf, dass die Förderation komplett ohne Geld arbeitet.



Mittlerweile geldlos, also irgendwann im 23. Jahrhundert kam da wohl ein Wechsel zum geldlosen System, denn bei TOS Folge "Kennen sie Tribbels" hat der Barkeeper den Tribbel für 13,20 Credits/Förderationsdukaten Chekov zum Kauf angeboten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau dieses Problem gilt es zu lösen - wer das schafft, der kann mit nahezu jedem System tolle Bedingungen schaffen. Da ist es letztlich egal, ob man einen Kapitalismus hat, in dem niemand mehr versucht, dem anderen zu schaden, oder ob man eine Monarchie hat, in der der Herrscher alles für sein Volk tut, oder eine praktische Umsetzung des theoretischen Kommunismus. Leider ist der beste Ansatz zur Lösung dieses Problem bislang "Bildung und Hoffen auf Einsicht"



Im aktuellen System profitiert der, der Geld hat, denn die Schulden des einen ist ja das Vermögen des anderen und da die Staatsschulden eben "verbürgerlicht" sind, aber die Gewinne, privatisiert, muss eben der Bürger für alles aufkommen und zwar jeder gleich stark, egal wie viel Vermögen er besitzt.
Das Problem ist eben der Zinsenzins, Geld anlegen und es mehreren lassen ist recht einfach, kostet auch nicht viel und bringt eben eine Menge, wenn man es lange liegen hat und den Zinseszins arbeiten lässt.
Legst du einen Euro an und lässt ihn 2000 Jahre liegen, hast du am Ende eine Zahl mit 82 Nullen, Zinsenszins sei dank.
Schon Einstein hatte gesagt, dass der Zinseszins Schuld an dem Zerfall des Wirtschaftssystem hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die unbeantwortete Frage ist eben: Wieso gibt es in der Förderation so viele Leute, die sich dazu verpflichtet fühlen, im Alter von 20 Jahren als Redshirt bei einer vollkommen unnötigen, bemannten Bodenmission draufzugehen, aber offensichtlich keinen einzigen Faulenzer?



Der Mensch ist eben immer noch neugierig, und mit der Sternenflotte hast du eben die besten Chancen Neues zu entdecken und zu erforschen.
Picard sagt ja auch in jeder zweiten Folge, dass sie Forscher sind. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Mittlerweile geldlos, also irgendwann im 23. Jahrhundert kam da wohl ein Wechsel zum geldlosen System, denn bei TOS Folge "Kennen sie Tribbels" hat der Barkeeper den Tribbel für 13,20 Credits/Förderationsdukaten Chekov zum Kauf angeboten.


 
Das war eben TOS, da war sich Roddenberry nicht sicher, ob er schon in den 60ern ein geldloses System etablieren kann, in dem nur noch aus Spaß gearbeitet wird. In den 80ern war es vielleicht einfacher.


----------



## Gast_0002 (28. September 2011)

Ich bin kein Truther! Deswegen hab ich dieses Video gemacht. Aber interessant das Du genau darauf kommst ConNerVos. Empathie? 

Die Wahrheit - The Truth - YouTube


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

Das müsstest du aber noch mal überarbeiten, der Text in den Bildern ist praktisch nicht zu lesen.

(und ich bezweifel, dass du die Bilder gemacht hast )


----------



## Gast_0002 (28. September 2011)

Es soll Leute geben, die drücken auf 720p und machen das Bild gross. 3D Studio ist Hobby von mir seit 20 Jahren (ja, unter DOS) ebenso die Musik. Das Bild von Jesus ist tatsächlich nicht von mir. Und weil ihr mich wirklich langsam aufregt - bye bye. 

@ruyven_macaran
Du machst mir Hoffnung, nice!


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. September 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Truther! Deswegen hab ich dieses Video gemacht. Aber interessant das Du genau darauf kommst ConNerVos. Empathie?



Hm interessante Theorie ... fragt sich nur wer hier empathisch vorgeht, denn das die Welt schlecht ist und sie nicht so bleiben kann ist ja jedem bewusst. Nur du versuchst halt den Menschen darauf hinzuweisen und das in Folge ... Begriffe wie New World Order setzt du auch in einem Kontext ein der so nicht in den Kontext verwendet wird, wenn ich die schnellen Einblendungen von gewissen Symbolen in deinem Video anschaue unterschwellige Botschaften? Wer weiß wer weiß? Vielleicht erzeugen von Gefühlen ... wieso eigentlich ich denke du hast dich von einigen Gefühlen befreit warum sie dann erst bei anderen erzeugen? 

PS: Hat dich mein ablehnendes Verhalten doch noch zu einer Rückkehr bewegt, oder warum hast du deine Ankündigung des nicht mehr schreibens in diesem Thread nicht wahr gemacht? 
Aber da du ja jetzt wieder mit uns (im speziellen Fall mit mir) schreibst, kannst du ja doch noch auf unsere Forderung nach einer Lösung deiner Ansichten für knapp 7 Mrd. Menschen die nicht so denken wie du eingehen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Oktober 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Wir sind die neue Generation der Besserwisser! Wir haben genug von Konsum und nutzloser Spielereien, Werbung, Personalpolitik und gruppenhaftem Schäfchendenken. Wir brauchen kein RTL, kein Krieg und keine Parteien, wir sind eins und keine Fanboygruppe. Geld und Macht stinken uns gewaltig! Wir wollen Frieden stiften, anstatt zu entzweien. Wir respektieren andere Meinungen und wissen das alles subjektiv ist. Wir wollen neue Wege finden für eine bessere Welt, ohne Kapitalismus und Sozialismus. Wir brauchen keine alten, belasteten Begriffe. Wir wollen keine Börse und kein Zins. Wir wollen Menschenliebe und Respekt, und bieten diese Werte auch selbst jedem an! Man redet hier nicht nur davon, man lebt die angebliche Utopie!
> 
> Im ernst Leute, wer braucht Krieg und Neid, wenn er Geborgenheit und Respekt haben kann? Die Politik - am Ende, Das Geld System - am Ende, Kriege zur Zeit auf der Welt: 170, Kirche - an Ende, Religionen - im Krieg, Konsum - Trotzdem kein Glücksgefühl, Neue Medien - Mehr Stress, Wettbewerb - Mehr Stress, Werbung - Mangel Denken - Mehr Stress. Kariere - Mehr Stess, Kariere & Familie - Kein Geld, noch mehr Stress. Menschheit - Slave des Geldes. Regierungen - Sklaven der Lobbies.
> 
> ...



Und wer ist "wir"?


----------



## thysol (7. Oktober 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Truther! Deswegen hab ich dieses Video gemacht. Aber interessant das Du genau darauf kommst ConNerVos. Empathie?
> 
> Die Wahrheit - The Truth - YouTube


 
Du masst dir an die "Wahrheit" zu wissen?

Das ist ein perfektes Rezept Hass und ultimativ Krieg auszulösen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (9. Oktober 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Du masst dir an die "Wahrheit" zu wissen?
> 
> Das ist ein perfektes Rezept Hass und ultimativ Krieg auszulösen.


 
DAS mein Ich aber auch. 

Wieso neue Weltordnung? Ich brauch keine neue Weltordnung! Jeder soll für sich sein Leben leben. Was der TE anprangert kann jeder für sich lösen. Es muss ja z.B. keiner in Leiharbeit beschäftigt sein. Also sorry, aber Weltordnung klingt mir zu sehr nach Faschismus und Diktatur!


----------



## Gast_0002 (16. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Ihr zwei Nasen das Video geschaut hättet....  
Video schauen, - danach motzen, danke.


----------



## thysol (17. Oktober 2011)

cushycrux schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr zwei Nasen das Video geschaut hättet....
> Video schauen, - danach motzen, danke.


 
Ich habs ja geschaut, und meine Meinung zu dem Video kannst du ja meinem vorigen Post entnehmen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. Oktober 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich habs ja geschaut, und meine Meinung zu dem Video kannst du ja meinem vorigen Post entnehmen.


 
Dem schließe Ich mich nahtlos an!


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich eine gute Idee von dir cushycrux, die Frage ist nur wie das ganze umgesetz wird, an sowas habe ich auch schon gedacht.

Es geht so gut wie immer nur ums Geld bei allem und für Geld machen Menschen vieles, es gibt sogar solche die töten für Geld.


----------



## thysol (18. Oktober 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es geht so gut wie immer nur ums Geld bei allem und für Geld machen Menschen vieles, es gibt sogar solche die töten für Geld.


 
Klar geht es ums Geld, um was denn sonst? Ohne Geld würde das Kapitalsystem zusammenbrechen.


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

Als es kein Geld gab, wurde auch nichts wirklich verschenkt, da wurde halt Ware gegen Ware getauscht.
Heute ersetzt das Geld nur die Ware und ist im Grunde nicht mehr als ein flexibleres Hilfsmittel. Aber Kuh gegen 2 Schweine ist immer noch aktuell 

Edit: Ich finde der Kapitalismus ist die einzige momentan bekannte Form des Zusammenlebens und Wirtschaftssystems,  bei der möglichst viele Menschen ihre unstillbare und im Wesen verankerte Gier nach Macht und Besitz zu einem möglichst hohen Grad erfüllen können und deshalb auch ein durchaus hoher Grad an Zufriedenheit herrscht.

Ob das nun gut ist, ka. Da wir nichts anderes kennen, was wirklich funktioniert hat in der Vergangenheit...


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Als es kein Geld gab, wurde auch nichts wirklich verschenkt, da wurde halt Ware gegen Ware getauscht.
> Heute ersetzt das Geld nur die Ware und ist im Grunde nicht mehr als ein flexibleres Hilfsmittel. Aber Kuh gegen 2 Schweine ist immer noch aktuell
> 
> Edit: Ich finde der Kapitalismus ist die einzige momentan bekannte Form des Zusammenlebens und Wirtschaftssystems,  bei der möglichst viele Menschen ihre unstillbare und im Wesen verankerte Gier nach Macht und Besitz zu einem möglichst hohen Grad erfüllen können und deshalb auch ein durchaus hoher Grad an Zufriedenheit herrscht.
> ...



Ok ich gebe dir zwei Hühner dafür will ich aber ein Schwein ok?  Wenn man Heute so handeln würde, dann müsste ich mit nem Huhn zum supermarkt gehen und es dort eintauschen gegen anderes. 

Klar geht es nur um Macht und Besitz, aber mal ehrlich, was bringt es einem Reich zu sein? Klar hast ne Menge Geld kannst dir das kaufen was du willst aber die wichtigsten Sachen kann man sich nicht wirklich kaufen, Gesundheit, Freunde und Familie.


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ok ich gebe dir zwei Hühner dafür will ich aber ein Schwein ok?  Wenn man Heute so handeln würde, dann müsste ich mit nem Huhn zum supermarkt gehen und es dort eintauschen gegen anderes.
> 
> Klar geht es nur um Macht und Besitz, aber mal ehrlich, was bringt es einem Reich zu sein? Klar hast ne Menge Geld kannst dir das kaufen was du willst aber die wichtigsten Sachen kann man sich nicht wirklich kaufen, Gesundheit, Freunde und Familie.


 
Manche können das auch machen .
ja hm, ich muss atm sagen, ich bin so recht zufrieden, nen Job, en Auto und ein Dach überm Kopf, hab abends meinen Spaß. Ich wäre aber auch keiner der so richtig die Verantwortung haben will/könnte. Ich mache mir da einfach immer zuviele Sorgen, ob das was ich tue auch gut ist, oder nicht. Ich hab das was man ein "Gewissen" nennt 

Richtig und darum hat ein schlauer Mann mal das Geld erfunden 
Ich kann schließlich nicht durch die Fußgängerzone gehen und ne Herde SChweine mitführen, bloß weil ich neue Klamotten brauche


----------



## Icejester (18. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Als es kein Geld gab, wurde auch nichts wirklich verschenkt, da wurde halt Ware gegen Ware getauscht.
> Heute ersetzt das Geld nur die Ware und ist im Grunde nicht mehr als ein flexibleres Hilfsmittel. Aber Kuh gegen 2 Schweine ist immer noch aktuell



Wird ja nicht umsonst als universelles Tauschmittel bezeichnet...



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Klar geht es nur um Macht und Besitz, aber mal ehrlich, was bringt es einem Reich zu sein? Klar hast ne Menge Geld kannst dir das kaufen was du willst aber die wichtigsten Sachen kann man sich nicht wirklich kaufen, Gesundheit, Freunde und Familie.


 
Du kannst Dir eine Frau kaufen, mit der Du eine Familie gründest. Frauen stehen wahnsinnig auf Geld. Und das mit der Gesundheit funktioniert auch in Teilen. - Also, damit meine ich jetzt nicht in Einzelteilen. Organhandel geht natürlich nicht. Wenigstens nicht hier, wo wir leben. Und das ist ja auch besser so.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2011)

Klar stehen die auf Geld aber du gehst nicht zu nem Menschenhändler und kaufst da ne Frau so meinte ich das. Also zumindest nicht bei uns


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Klar stehen die auf Geld aber du gehst nicht zu nem Menschenhändler und kaufst da ne Frau so meinte ich das. Also zumindest nicht bei uns



Dafür musst du allerdings nur ein paar Stunden gegen Süden fliegen. 

@ Jester: Joar, os ist es. Also war die Erfindung des Geldes im Grund erstmal nicht schlecht. 
"Der Mensch neigt nur dazu, immer das zu tun, was das schlechteste für ihn ist".
(by Prof. Dumbledore )


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Dafür musst du allerdings nur ein paar Stunden gegen Süden fliegen.
> 
> @ Jester: Joar, os ist es. Also war die Erfindung des Geldes im Grund erstmal nicht schlecht.
> "Der Mensch neigt nur dazu, immer das zu tun, was das schlechteste für ihn ist".
> (by Prof. Dumbledore )


 
Welchen Süden meinst du denn? Ich komme ja aus Portugal und da gibt es das nicht. 

Das schlechteste?? Heisst also soviel, das wenn ich eine Arbeit habe die gut bezahlt wird aber mir nicht gefällt soll ich die aufgeben und eine Arbeit suchen die weniger gut bezahlt wird aber mir besser gefällt? Dieser Gedanke gefällt mir


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Welchen Süden meinst du denn? Ich komme ja aus Portugal und da gibt es das nicht.


 
Mit "Süden" ist wohl eher Lateinamerika gemeint oder Asien.


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Welchen Süden meinst du denn? Ich komme ja aus Portugal und da gibt es das nicht.
> 
> Das schlechteste?? Heisst also soviel, das wenn ich eine Arbeit habe die gut bezahlt wird aber mir nicht gefällt soll ich die aufgeben und eine Arbeit suchen die weniger gut bezahlt wird aber mir besser gefällt? Dieser Gedanke gefällt mir


 
Um ehrlich zu sein, ja das kann manchmal sinn machen! Und das ist auch etwas, das viele Leute machen, die Burn Out haben.

Hm, dann flieg noch etwas weiter in den Süden , kenne die Flugzeiten nicht, dachte ich wäre dann schon im tiefsten afrikanischen Busch (und ja, da wird sowas leider gemacht )
Oder Asien, wobei das ja eher südosten wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Klar geht es nur um Macht und Besitz, aber mal ehrlich, was bringt es einem Reich zu sein? Klar hast ne Menge Geld kannst dir das kaufen was du willst aber die wichtigsten Sachen kann man sich nicht wirklich kaufen, Gesundheit, Freunde und Familie.


 
Gesundheit kannst du dir zu recht großen Teilen kaufen, eine Familie muss man sich sowieso leisten können und was nützen einem Freunde ohne Freizeit, die man mit ihnen verbringen kann und ohne etwas, was man in dieser Freizeit machen kann?


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gesundheit kannst du dir zu recht großen Teilen kaufen, eine Familie muss man sich sowieso leisten können und was nützen einem Freunde ohne Freizeit, die man mit ihnen verbringen kann und ohne etwas, was man in dieser Freizeit machen kann?


 
Gesundheit kannst dudir nicht wirkich kaufen sondern nur dieMedikamente und Ärzte und es gibt leider immer noch unheilbare Krankheiten aber den reichen interessiert sowas weniger.
Die Familie kannst du dir nicht kaufen, also nicht wirklich, du kannst ein Kind adoptieren aber es ist dann nie deins. Den Ehepartner hast du dir auch nicht gekauft sondern irgendwo kennengelernt und zusammengekommen. Auch wenn man mit Geld vieles kaufen kann um ein Date zu haben, kommt es nicht immer aufs Geld an obwohl es solche gibt denen ist dass das wichtigste auf der Welt.

Das mit den Freunden versteh ich nicht ganz, was hat das mit Geld zu tun? Ich treff mich mit Kollegen auch mal bei Ihnen oder bei mir zuahuse und dafür muss keiner Geld ausgeben nur um mich als Freund zu haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gesundheit kannst dudir nicht wirkich kaufen sondern nur dieMedikamente und Ärzte und es gibt leider immer noch unheilbare Krankheiten aber den reichen interessiert sowas weniger.



Nicht ohne Grund werden Menschen, die in einer Gegend leben, die über eine gute medizinische Versorgung verfügt, älter als in Gegenden, wo das nicht der Fall ist.
Vergleich auch mal die Sterblichkeitsrate von Säuglingen in einigen afrikanischen Staaten mit Deutschland.
Gesundheit ist schon zu einem gewissen Grad käuflich.
Aber zur Gesundheit gehört auch die Psyche, nicht ohne Grund "wirken" Plazebos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2011)

"Auch mal". Aber sicherlich nicht ausschließlich. Und du triffst dich mit ihnen in deiner Freizeit. Weil du auch ohne 14h/7d Job überleben kannst. Und du hast vermutlich sogar Freunde außerhalb des Kollegenkreises. Versuch dich mit solchen mal zu treffen, wenn du in ein 3000 km entferntes Land gewandert bist, um genug Geld an deine Verwanten überweisen zu können, damit die was zu essen haben.

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man sich "Familie kaufen kann". Ich habe gesagt, dass man sich Familie leisten können muss. Das heißt nicht Geld -> Familie, aber das heißt kein Geld -> keine Familie - oder eine, die z.B. ihren Kindern kaum eine Zukunftsperspektive bieten kann.

Das es zwischen "gesund" und "an einer unheilbaren Krankheit erkrankt" eine Reihe von Zwischenstufen gibt, die man ohne Geld nicht in Richung "gesund" verlässt, muss ich wohl hoffentlich nicht weiter erklären.?


----------



## plaGGy (19. Oktober 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Auch mal". Aber sicherlich nicht ausschließlich. Und du triffst dich mit ihnen in deiner Freizeit. Weil du auch ohne 14h/7d Job überleben kannst. Und du hast vermutlich sogar Freunde außerhalb des Kollegenkreises. Versuch dich mit solchen mal zu treffen, wenn du in ein 3000 km entferntes Land gewandert bist, um genug Geld an deine Verwanten überweisen zu können, damit die was zu essen haben.
> 
> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man sich "Familie kaufen kann". Ich habe gesagt, dass man sich Familie leisten können muss. Das heißt nicht Geld -> Familie, aber das heißt kein Geld -> keine Familie - oder eine, die z.B. ihren Kindern kaum eine Zukunftsperspektive bieten kann.
> 
> Das es zwischen "gesund" und "an einer unheilbaren Krankheit erkrankt" eine Reihe von Zwischenstufen gibt, die man ohne Geld nicht in Richung "gesund" verlässt, muss ich wohl hoffentlich nicht weiter erklären.?




Stimmt natürlich in gewissem Maße. Bei mir ist ein PC mit Netz Voraussetzung dafür, da die alle in der Weltgeschichte herumstudieren und wenn dann nur in den Semesterferien mal was mit Treffen ist. Sonst nur Skype, oder TS, bzw diverse Games, wie Starcraft oder LoL, wo man dann mal was gemeinsam unternehmen kann. Das verstreut sich leider recht schnell nach der Schule und mit einfach mal hinfahren ist nicht. Das kann man mal im urlaub machen oder über ein verlängertes WE, und selbst da brauchht man dann Geld für ne Zugkarte oder eben Auto und Benzin.

Sagen wir mal so. Mit Geld ist es einfacher eine Familie zusammenzuhalten, da eine gewisse existenzielle Grundlage auch harmonisch fördernd wirkt, da man nicht gegenwärtig sein muss, eventuell morgen auf der Straße zu sitzen oder ähnliches (natürlich überspitzt gesagt)und somit oft weniger Spannungen aufgebaut werden. Dennoch stimme ich dir da nicht ganz zu. Ich kenne viele Familien die wirklich wenig haben und trotzdem glücklich sind, die gebotene Zukunft für die Kinder, ist aber natürlich ein Punkt, den man nicht außer Acht lassen kann. jedoch hängt es hier natürlich auch von der Einstellung der Eltern ab, die nur bedingt durch Geld beeinflusst wird (schließlich sind wir hier nicht bei Assi-RTL )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2011)

Sicherlich wird der Einfluss von "mehr Geld" auf die Glücklichkeit ab einem gewissen Niveau zunehmend geringer. Die Stimmung in der Familie ist nur ein Bißchen besser, wenn man den Kindern statt einem Hamster auch einen Hund finanzieren kann. Aber es ist nicht desto trotz ein Grund für Freude (es sei denn, die stehen voll auf Hamster  ) und wenn das Gehalt nochmal 40-50% höher ist und die Tochter alternativ auch ein Pony haben darf, ist sie ggf. noch besser drauf.

Aber man darf sich auch nicht nur auf den Konsumumfang als solchen beschränken (wobei es eben schon eine erhebliche Einschränkung der Lebensqualität ist, wenn man sich Sportarten oder Urlaub einfach nicht leisten kann), auch die Art des Konsums ändert sich. Statt billig-Aldi-Schokolade für 20 Cent/100g teure Pralinen zu naschen, ist nur eine kleine Verbesserung des Geschmackserlebniss (je nach Praline ggf. auch nicht  ), aber allein die Tatsache, dass man nicht nach dem Laden oder dem Regal mit dem billigsten Naschwerk suchen musste, sondern einfach das genommen hat, was man will, ist ein Stück Lebensqualität.

Von so Dingen wie Lebensumfeld will ich gar nicht erst groß anfangen. Ist es möglich, sich in einem kleinen 12 m² Zimmer mit Hinterhofblick in Nähe der Hauptstraße wohlzufühlen, von dem aus man jeden Tag zur Tagesbeschäftigung radelt? Sicherlich. Ist es einfacher in einem 30 m² Zimmer im Häusschen im Grünen mit dem bequemen Oberklasse-Auto davor? Die meisten würden sicherlich "Ja" sagen. Nicht umsonst ist das Streben nach mehr Geld und dem daraus folgenden Mehr an Besitz/Möglichkeiten/Macht DER Antriebsfaktor unseres gesamten Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftssystem. Genügsame Leute können trotzdem zufrieden sein - aber sooo häufig sind wirklich genügsame Leute nicht (viele ignorieren nur, wieviel schlechter es ihnen eigentlich gehen könnte) und sie können auch ebensogut mit viel glücklich sein. Weniger genügsame Leute können es nur mit viel.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte noch nie viel Geld, ich wüsste nicht mal wwas ich mit all dem anfangen soll. 

Was soll ich mit einer Million?? Auto kaufen?? Bei den Benzin Preisen und wie es der Umwelt geht nur ein Elektoauto.

Haus kaufen?? Lieber grosse Wohnung, ein grosses Haus Sauber machen ist mir zu anstrengend und will doch nicht das jemand mein Haus sauber macht und meine Wäsche wäscht, geht dem doch nix an was für Wäsche ich habe und wie ich wohne.

Haustier?? Gerne aber nur wenn es eine Python wird oder auch ein Bartagame dann bin cih zufrieden


----------

